# Adiviná donde está...



## El_hereje

paaaaaa, ésta facilisíma!!!! pero me gusta la foto!!! jajajaja


----------



## Parlanchín

WTC y torre Caelus, y la foto es preciosa!


----------



## El_hereje

Buenísima foto no Parlancho? a mi me encanta!

Demasiado fácil jajaja, pase otro nomás! 

Abrazos!


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Impresionante la foto!


----------



## Parlanchín

A ver quien sabe donde está esto...:cheers:


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Mmm, ni idea.

Tiro algo... El Salvo?


----------



## El_hereje

La de Parlancho me suena algo, pero ni cuenta, y la de Gonza ni idea loco! jajaja me mataron con esas jajajaja! 

abrazos!


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

La mía la saqué para que no se mezcle con la de Parlancho.


----------



## Parlanchín

Gonzalo90uy said:


> Mmm, ni idea.
> 
> Tiro algo... El Salvo?


No es el Salvo, luego subi d enuevo la tuya jeje.

Una ayuda: es un detalle Art déco


----------



## Parlanchín

Bueno ya que la puse dificil va otra ayuda: es uno d elos edificios mas altos de Montevideo


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

No será ese que está por 18, muy descuidado? Se que hay un thread tuyo de ese edificio pero no lo encuentro, je. Bueno no se si es. Y no sé cómo se llama. Solo sé que hay un bowling abajo.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Palacio Diaz?


----------



## Parlanchín

Gonzalo90uy said:


> No será ese que está por 18, muy descuidado? Se que hay un thread tuyo de ese edificio pero no lo encuentro, je. Bueno no se si es. Y no sé cómo se llama. Solo sé que hay un bowling abajo.


Si señor, es el Palacio Díaz










:applause::master:


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Jaja, de más. En cuanto dijiste Art Decó pensé que tenía que ser ése.

Bueno acá dejo una (me re copé con este thread, jaja).


----------



## Parlanchín

Esa inscripción está en el Templo Inglés


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Bravo!!!!


----------



## Parlanchín

Guau mirá que largué un pelotazo, estaba entre el Templo Inglés y el cementerio Británico


----------



## Parlanchín

Bueno, sigo con esta...


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Es el edificio qe esta ahi por la Plaza del Entrevero?


----------



## Parlanchín

rodriko said:


> Es el edificio qe esta ahi por la Plaza del Entrevero?


Si rodri jeje, obvio que vos lo ibas a reconocer


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Asi es, esa noticia ya la posteamos en un thread que debe de andar por ahi en la vuelta...
Muy bien! que bueno que se vaya a recuperar este edificio...


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

A Alemán.


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Para ir haciendo boca, les dejo ésta... (perdón Alemán!!) Es facilísima.


----------



## Santi92

Paaa, ni idea Gonza... A tirar verdura jajaja epper::cucumber::carrot: ¿La Plaza Zabala?


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Jajaja, qué buena verdura que tirás, andá pensando poner un puesto (nuuu, qué chiste más malo!!).

Como diría Susana Giménez: Cooooorrecto!!!


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Era solo la Plaza nomás; el edificio no importa :lol:

Dale, posteate una!


----------



## El Alemán

A ver si saben en que edificio está este majestuosos salón:


----------



## El Alemán

ese edificio está en la plaza zabala!!! ni idea el nombre.


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Mmm... seguimos con la verdura en SSC... ¿Palacio Taranco?


----------



## El Alemán

nein :nuts:


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Pero está en Uruguay?

Porque si no no vale, jeje.

No se me ocurre naaah :lol:


----------



## Santi92

Esta si me mató... El Museo del Gaucho no puede ser, está lleno de cachivaches por todos lados... ¿El Hotel del Prado?


----------



## arac

el club uruguay??.

(hace un tiempo salió en galería un artículo sobre el ex hotel nacional, y la parte que se usaba como biblioteca en la época de la facultad tenía un techo re parecido a ese todo con esas mamposterías, o como se llamen-obviamente hecho bolza-)


----------



## el palmesano

no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! me habia emocionado y arac me lo saco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jajaj ¬¬ te odio xDD

bueno a ver si algun dia entro a tiempo jaja


----------



## arac

el palmesano said:


> no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! me habia emocionado y arac me lo saco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jajaj ¬¬ te odio xDD
> 
> bueno a ver si algun dia entro a tiempo jaja



jajajajaj, perdón!!!


----------



## Fr.

la suprema corte ?


----------



## El Alemán

Acertó arac!!! es el club Uruguay


----------



## Parlanchín

Es el Salón de los Espejos del Club Uruguay, estuve allí y está de mas.


----------



## arac

Bueno, ahí va:


----------



## Parlanchín

Paaahhh ni idea!!...No la tengo registrada a esa estatua


----------



## arac

lo acabo de inventar!!!! jajajaaj
:lol::lol::lol: (que triste)
Pero queda en...Colonia y Rio Branco jajaaj


----------



## Santi92

Pa se ve que el foro anda para el o***... arac sos un capo :lol:


----------



## arac

Santi92 said:


> Pa se ve que el foro anda para el o***... arac sos un capo :lol:



ñac ñac ñac (esa es la risa malévola)


----------



## arac

edificio Plaza- plaza matriz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dale dale dale dale el cerrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## El Alemán

Ni idea donde está.

Arac te aviso que igual no siempre tienen que ser fotos de lugares de Montevideo, bah, por lo menos en el otro thread de este tipo era así.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Lo que pasa que la mayoria somos de Montevideo y se nos haria muy dificil adivinar si ponen fotos del interior....


----------



## ilignelli_1990

no se, esta en emporis?


----------



## NicoBolso

Ya lo dijeron más arriba: es el Plaza, en Ciudad Vieja.


----------



## Parlanchín

El premio se lo lleva arac, ñac ñac ñac


----------



## el palmesano

espero no me maten, ya se que todavia no se termiino con el otro, pero tenia ganas de ponerlo esto jeje

des de donde es esto??? jeje


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Ese es desde el edificio de apartamentos que está en Isidoro de María y José L. Terra.


----------



## Parlanchín

Si Gonza, creo que es un edificio gris de unos diez pisos que está en esa esquina


----------



## Parlanchín

Uy no, ahora que veo mejor la foto está tomada desde el complejo de la ex Alpargatas!!


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Vos decís Parlancho? Pero esas mesitas y todo eso en Alpargatas? Más bien tiene pinta de ser los apartamentos esos remodelados del edificio que está en frente a Alpargatas.


----------



## el palmesano

pues no gonza jeje, gano parlancho, segun el lugar de donde la saque es del complejo de alpargatas jeje


----------



## ilignelli_1990

no se, pero esa foto esta impresionante


----------



## arac




----------



## Parlanchín

The Botanic Garden!! ñac, ñac, ñac


----------



## arac

bueno dale t toca, era para reflotarlo xo nadie le prestó atención y hasta yo me olvidé de la imagen


----------



## Parlanchín




----------



## El Alemán

Ni idea, pero me gusta mucho!!!!


----------



## veka-15

No sè, pero me encantan los edificios de estilo...y en especial las mansardas...es es hermosa...!!


----------



## Parlanchín

Bueno ya que les gustó voy a hacer un thread de este edificio pero antes tienen que adivinar donde está...


----------



## NicoBolso

Pocitos


----------



## Parlanchín

Frio, frio...


----------



## SebaFun

Ese esta en bulevar artigas cerca de canal 5 o de tres cruces,siuempre pasaba y me encantaba(cuando estudiaba alla)No me pidan calles,jajaa


----------



## NicoBolso

Amplié la foto para ver el nombre del instituto frente al arbol pero es casi ilegible.

Instituto GesXXXXXX
Sector Primaria


----------



## Parlanchín

SebaFun said:


> Ese esta en bulevar artigas cerca de canal 5 o de tres cruces,siuempre pasaba y me encantaba(cuando estudiaba alla)No me pidan calles,jajaa


Asi es Seba, está en Bvar.Artigas y Martín García. :banana:


----------



## el palmesano

que rabi jaja , me lo sabia, incluso le sauqe una foto jeje


----------



## Miaplacidus

Ugh, llegué tarde... antes pasaba por la puerta todos los días en el eterno sufrimiento llamado 188...


----------



## SebaFun

Parlanchín said:


> Asi es Seba, está en Bvar.Artigas y Martín García. :banana:


Gracias,jajaja,vergüenza deberian tener los montevideanos que no supieron y alguien que vivio solo un año alla lo adivino,estaba clarito,jajajaja,es broma,no se enojen.


----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## SebaFun

EN MONTEVIDEO ESTÁ,jajajaja


----------



## El_hereje

paaa, parece el Legislativo, pero no sé che... tengo mis dudas!

Abrazos!


----------



## Santi92

Ese vitraux me hizo acordar al Santos, pero ni en pedo debe ser. Supongo que en el Palacio, a juzgar por las paredes y el decorado, aunque tengo mis serias dudas.


----------



## SebaFun

Para mi es el ministerio de relaciones exteriores,en 18 y no se cuanto mas,jeje.


----------



## Miaplacidus

18 y Cuareim, Seba.


----------



## SebaFun

Aha,ese mismo,jeje,no me acordaba pero si habré pasado por ahi,miles de veces.


----------



## NicoBolso

Nones


----------



## Santi92

¿Taranco?

:banana::carrot:epper::cucumber: :cucumber:epper::carrot::banana:


----------



## Parlanchín

Se trata del edificio Pollio, que está en la esquina de 18 y Minas. El detalle de las cariátides que sostienen el balcón es bellísimo.


----------



## El Alemán

Correctoooo!!


----------



## Parlanchín

Bueno gente, a ver quien sabe donde está este edificio...


----------



## SebaFun

Faaaaa,una pista...


----------



## NicoBolso

San José y Paraguay


----------



## Bmibes

San José entre Rio Branco y J H obes


----------



## Parlanchín

Si señor, es San José entre Rio Branco y Herrera y Obes. De hecho el edificio se llama San José. Saludos.


----------



## SebaFun

Por cierto hermoso edificio,es uno de los unicos con balcones dispuestos de manera escalonada,me encanta eso.


----------



## Miaplacidus

SebaFun said:


> Por cierto hermoso edificio,es uno de los unicos con balcones dispuestos de manera escalonada,me encanta eso.


Por Avenida Italia hay uno que tiene balcones escalonados pero al revés (es decir, más grandes los de arriba)


----------



## SebaFun

Miaplacidus said:


> Por Avenida Italia hay uno que tiene balcones escalonados pero al revés (es decir, más grandes los de arriba)


Ah demas,siempre paso pero no le he prestado atencion,vos estaras cansado de verlo porque siempre pasas por ahi no?


----------



## Miaplacidus

SebaFun said:


> Ah demas,siempre paso pero no le he prestado atencion,vos estaras cansado de verlo porque siempre pasas por ahi no?


Ciertamente, he pasado tantas veces que a esta altura estoy en condiciones de escribir un tratado sobre la arquitectura de avenida Italia en doce tomos, con un apéndice sobre la avenida en sí y su cantero central. En cualquier momento me voy a saber los nombres de todas las calles que cruzan avenida Italia...

Por ejemplo, hablemos del horrendo edificio de la esquina de avenida Italia y Cairoli, vereda sur por Italia, vereda oeste por Cairoli. No debe de haber en Montevideo ninguna construcción más sin gracia. Es una caja con ventanas, literalmente. Ningún detalle en absoluto, ningún adorno, nada de nada. Puerta y ventanas en un prisma, punto.


----------



## mariolo427

cual es cairoli....?


----------



## SebaFun

Miaplacidus said:


> Ciertamente, he pasado tantas veces que a esta altura estoy en condiciones de escribir un tratado sobre la arquitectura de avenida Italia en doce tomos, con un apéndice sobre la avenida en sí y su cantero central. En cualquier momento me voy a saber los nombres de todas las calles que cruzan avenida Italia...
> .


Me lo imaginaba aparte de lo que me has contado que viajas siempre a monte por estudio.Espero ansioso los tomos a ver que contas sobre el cantero,jajaja.


----------



## Santi92

Me levanté con ganas de revivir cosas y ta, ahí vamos.











Una fácil para empezar el invierno, choreada del extinto _/mtvdurbano_.​


----------



## veka-15

mmm ..... :dunno: ni idea ...


----------



## Miaplacidus

La parte de atrás del IAVA, el gimnasio, creo.


----------



## veka-15

^^ Casi digo que era el Iava pero no estaba segura ... ahora que vos tambien lo decis ...sera no ?


----------



## Santi92

*^*

En efecto es el IAVA, si no me equivoco se trata del sector de la fachada que linda a Tristán Narvaja.

Como el Cardenal está deslogueado, te cedo el honor Vero. 



.


----------



## Tatito

Quien conoces a esta indecente joven?? :lol:


----------



## Parlanchín

Oooohhhh!!! nunca me había percatado de ella aunque soy muy observador hno:


----------



## El_hereje

Jaaaaa

General Flores... pero no recuerdo en que esquina... un par de cuadras antes de la Facu de Médicina, perdón, pero no recuerdo la calle jajaja 

Abrazos!


----------



## arac

^ General Flores y Domingo Aramburu, está el Café Vaccaro y antes el Hotel Vaccaro también, hoy parece que hay un hotel (¿Aramburu?).


----------



## pressplay

Chicos estan invitados a visitar:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=881880

para relarjarse un poco  byeee!!!


----------



## Tatito

El_hereje said:


> Jaaaaa
> 
> General Flores... pero no recuerdo en que esquina... un par de cuadras antes de la Facu de Médicina, perdón, pero no recuerdo la calle jajaja
> 
> Abrazos!


Casi casi te llevas el premio... jejejeje



arac said:


> ^ General Flores y Domingo Aramburu, está el Café Vaccaro y antes el Hotel Vaccaro también, hoy parece que hay un hotel (¿Aramburu?).


Correcto!!! Alli mismo señor... yo habia visto ese bar muchas veces pero nunca le habia visto esos detalles tan particulares... 
Salutes!!!


----------



## Gussy

Un bar al cual si quieren comer muy bien es un lugar recomendable. Las porciones son enormessss mismo. Es el mismo dueno del Bar Rover en Bulevar Batlle y Ordonez. Es caro pero de una porcion comen comodamente dos personas.


----------



## [email protected]

A ver gente......esta es fácil, quien conozca un poquito de historia o sea medio "vete" la saca al toque, jajajaja


----------



## Santi92

Creí que sólo en Salto le decían _creolina_ al Agua Jane.

Ni idea Pelado. ¿Puede ser por Avenida Rondeau, entre Arroyo Seco y Aguada? pepper




.


----------



## [email protected]

No, frío Santi, jajaja, a ver otro...


----------



## arac

Está en las inmediaciones (usé la palabra "inmediaciones", lol) de la Plaza Zitarrosa (la de enfrente al Cementerio Central). 

PD: cuando lavan el garage de mi casa que es donde duerme el perro, utilizan creolina.
Traspaso al que quiera el derecho a postear la proxima foto, porque no tengo nessuna.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Calle Isla de Flores creo, si no me equivoco entre Yi y Yaguarón... como dice el amigo arac, es bien cerca del cementerio central.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Santi92 said:


> Creí que sólo en Salto le decían _creolina_ al Agua Jane.


Nunca escuché que nadie le dijera creolina al agua Jane.. son cosas distintas. El agua Jane es una solución de hipoclorito de sodio, hidróxido de sodio y cloruro de sodio en agua, incolora y con un fuerte olor a cloro. La creolina es una solución marrón oscuro que contiene una mezcla poco definida de fenoles y cresoles, y con un olor característico.


----------



## [email protected]

arac said:


> Está en las inmediaciones (usé la palabra "inmediaciones", lol) de la Plaza Zitarrosa (la de enfrente al Cementerio Central).
> 
> PD: cuando lavan el garage de mi casa que es donde duerme el perro, utilizan creolina.
> Traspaso al que quiera el derecho a postear la proxima foto, porque no tengo nessuna.


Exacramente, calle Isla de Flores, entre Ejido y Aquiles Lanza (ex Yaguaron) :cheers:


----------



## Gussy

Esa foto como bien algunos dicen es de Isla de Flores entre Ejido y Yaguaron (actual Aquiles Lanza), en la fabrica de jabon que pertenecia a la familia Strauch.
Yo vivo a 4 cuadras de alli.


----------



## Santi92

Miaplacidus said:


> Nunca escuché que nadie le dijera creolina al agua Jane.. son cosas distintas.


Desde un punto de vista químico pueden serlo, pero en el vocabulario coloquial salteño al Agua Jane se la conoce como _creolina_. Así como el plato llano es el plato _playo_, a la cometa se se dice _pandorga_, se juega a _la topa_ en vez de la mancha y los gajos en realidad son _gomos_ de mandarina. :tongue3:​


arac said:


> Traspaso al que quiera el derecho a postear la proxima foto, porque no tengo nessuna.


Dale gas. Otra fácil también choreada del viejo _/mtvdurbano_.


----------



## El Alemán

Memorial del holocausto del pueblo judio?


----------



## Santi92

*^*

:yes:

Señor Alemán, se acaba de ganar una cena —restaurante a elección—, cortesía del Mod.

Te toca.



.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Pobre Nicobolso. El pobre botija estudia Derecho y ustedes siguen poniendo fotos fáciles. Van a fundir a su familia.


----------



## El Alemán

Jaja, entonces super, solidarizate con Nico e invita vos XD...

Bueno les dejo este:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El Alemán said:


> Jaja, entonces super, solidarizate con Nico e invita vos XD...


Mi familia es muy pobre.

¿palacio de la luz?


----------



## El Alemán

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Mi familia es muy pobre.
> 
> ¿palacio de la luz?


Jajaja:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El Alemán said:


> Jajaja:


 malu.


----------



## Parlanchín

Tincho se trata del edificio de La Pasiva que está en 18 frente a la Plaza del Entrevero. Me gusta mucho el detalle decorativo de la fachada y la foto está muy buena.


----------



## Santi92

*^*

:rant:

Seh, es ése Agus.​


Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Mi familia es muy pobre.
> 
> ¿palacio de la luz?


xDDD!​


El Alemán said:


> Bueno les dejo este


Ex Banco de Londres, celebérrimo en el foro como _el rallador de queso_. :cheer:

Por cierto, si el Mod se aviva no creo que se funda. Al menos le da para tirar un par de meses hasta que se reciba.​


----------



## El Alemán

oficialmente parlancho posteo primero, ademas santi recien posteo, asi que lo declaro ganador...jeje


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Santi92 said:


> Por cierto, si el Mod se aviva no creo que se funda. Al menos le da para tirar un par de meses hasta que se reciba.
> ​


Podría bancarse unas 3 parrilladas completas con eso, pero no creo que lo tenga.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El Alemán said:


> oficialmente parlancho posteo primero, ademas santi recien posteo, asi que lo declaro ganador...jeje


A Parlancho un tenedor libre en La Vegetariana que va más con su estilo.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola a todos: es el detalle del frente del Palacio Diaz, o sea del Bowling de 18. Me gustó este asunto, tengo una ahora se las paso.


----------



## El Alemán

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> A Parlancho un tenedor libre en La Vegetariana que va más con su estilo.


Nico no nombro ningun establecimiento de preferencia, asi que Parlancho puede elegir el que mas le guste. No sabia que _La Veg. _ seguia viviendo, por donde esta ahora??


----------



## uruguay360

Uy, que chambon! quise postear en otro lado y termine aqui, bue.. tengame paciencia gente, ya me van a sacar bueno...


----------



## Parlanchín

Bueno señores, a ver quien me sabe decir donde está este edificio del Arq. Sichero y que es un hermano menor del Ciudadela.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El Alemán said:


> Nico no nombro ningun establecimiento de preferencia, asi que Parlancho puede elegir el que mas le guste. No sabia que _La Veg. _ seguia viviendo, por donde esta ahora??


Rivera antes de la curva a 18.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Parlanchín said:


> Bueno señores, a ver quien me sabe decir donde está este edificio del Arq. Sichero y que es un hermano menor del Ciudadela.


No sé dónde está pero deberín demolerlo.


----------



## Santi92

*^*

Edificio Varig. ¿Qué me gané?​


El Alemán said:


> por donde esta ahora??


Sarpado, se borró del mapa. El local de Centenario y Avenida Italia cerró, y el de Millán y Luis Alberto de Herrera —Parque Posadas— me pa que también. 

Ni idea si sigue abierto.​


----------



## Parlanchín

No es el edificio Varig, vamos es muy fácil


----------



## uruguay360

Ponce al lado del ex Erwy School.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

brou en 18


----------



## uruguay360

Donde esta y sobre todo , quien es


----------



## Parlanchín

Dejo otra pic...


----------



## Santi92

*^*

Edificio Brith.














.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

banco comercial en 18 frente a la ancap


----------



## Parlanchín

Santi92 said:


> *^*
> 
> Edificio Brith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Si señor!, pase a recoger su premio cualquier mañanita de estas. kay:

Te toca!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Parlanchín said:


> Si señor!, pase a recoger su premio cualquier mañanita de estas. kay:
> 
> Te toca!



Nada de chonguear, el premio es morfi por parte del mod.


----------



## Santi92

*^*

+1.










Bueh. Esquina conocidísima, edificio de fines de la década de 1950. Con eso les dije todo.​


----------



## uruguay360

Libertador y Uruguay.


----------



## uruguay360

disculpen lo atropellado de mi presencia como nuevo usuario, pero al mismo tiempo que participo estoy tratando de subir alguna foto y no lo puedo lograr asi que no se sorprendan si aparece un post un poco intempestivamente, sepan disculpar...


----------



## Parlanchín

Tal como dijo uruguayo360, se trata del lujoso Edificio Lincoln de Libertador y Uruguay


----------



## Santi92

*^*

_Satamente_. Obra de Ricardo Fernández-Lapeyre, el diseño es de 1948 y fue culminado en 1956, con omisiones varias al croquis original.

Bueno Uruguay360, le toca postear imagen. No dude en preguntar que para ayudar estamos. :yes:




.


----------



## uruguay360

dONDE ESTA Y SOBRE TODO QUIEN ES:


----------



## uruguay360

Lo logreeee!!! Adelante gente, entonces...


----------



## El Alemán

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Rivera antes de la curva a 18.


Ahi va no tenia idea, pense que se habia fundido.

360, primero me alegra que hayas podido subir la foto, jeje.

Eso me da la idea de Cementerio, podria ser el Central, de quien se trata, ya es mas dificil, me la juego por Juana de Ibarbourou, porque esas esculturas me dan la idea de que se trataba de una artista, posiblemente le erre.

Por cierto hermosa foto, vi que sos fotografo, yo intento serlo de a ratos, en mi firma hay un link a mi blog.


----------



## uruguay360

no puedo creer, se fueron todos!!! y bue.. por lo menos aprendi a subir...


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, veamos, esta en un punto muy centrico, se podria decir que pasamos todos los dias por ahi, eso si, es un personaje mitologico...gracias por el comentario, ahora vicho el blog.


----------



## Parlanchín

Aún sigo aqui y me atrevo a decir que se trata de un detalle decorativo del edificio de la Universidad.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

En todo caso no tiene mucho sentido abrir una cadena de comida vegetariana en Uruguay. Cosa de *****.


----------



## El Alemán

uruguay360 said:


> Bueno, veamos, esta en un punto muy centrico, se podria decir que pasamos todos los dias por ahi, eso si, es un personaje mitologico...gracias por el comentario, ahora vicho el blog.


Fuaa ahora me mataste...


----------



## uruguay360

Parlanchin: Usted se atreve bien, perfecto, en el mismo frente, bueno, ademas se trata de Hercules, que en su segunda tarea debio dar muerte al Leon de Nemea, de ahi en adelante utilizo su piel como escudo y se observan los simbolos identificatorios como hojas de roble y bellotas, simbolo de virilidad. Bue, es eso nomas. Veamos que viene, Parlanchin!


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Parlanchin: Usted se atreve bien, perfecto, en el mismo frente, bueno, ademas se trata de Hercules, que en su segunda tarea debio dar muerte al Leon de Nemea, de ahi en adelante utilizo su piel como escudo y se observan los simbolos identificatorios como hojas de roble y bellotas, simbolo de virilidad. Bue, es eso nomas. Veamos que viene, Parlanchin!


Me impresiona lo observador que sos, a mi también me encantan esos detalles. Ya que hablamos de detalles veamos quien me dice donde están estas cariátides, es muy fácil.


----------



## uruguay360

libertador en diagonal a ANCAP, creo que encima del Club Militar o algo de eso...


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> libertador en diagonal a ANCAP


Si señor, se trata del edificio del Automóvil Club. Te toca. kay:


----------



## El Alemán

Es el edificio del ACU!!

Ahh ya pusieron


----------



## uruguay360

Dale nomas vos, que mientras yo hago los tramites, podes esperar toda la noche!!


----------



## uruguay360

Perdonen si entro en el medio de otro post !!!
Esto es un poco tramposo, se trata de un edificio unico, como pueden ver por sus dimensiones y una estructura singular pero cerrado al publico desde hace muchos anhos, de todas maneras se puede intentar dar en el blanco, el edificio vale la pena y es realmente asombroso adentro.


----------



## Parlanchín

Guau me ha impresionado ese edificio. ¿Acaso se trata del viejo Hotel Nacional que está en la Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, don Parlanchin, dificil enganharlo, eh!! exactamente, ese es!! es realmente impresionante, me quedaron muchas tomas de el, aunque perdi 170 fotografias lamentablemente, pero valia la pena que otros lo vieran, espero lo suyo, muy buen ojo amigo!


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Ah, don Parlanchin, dificil enganharlo, eh!! exactamente, ese es!! es realmente impresionante, me quedaron muchas tomas de el, aunque perdi 170 fotografias lamentablemente, pero valia la pena que otros lo vieran, espero lo suyo, muy buen ojo amigo!


Me encantaría ver material de ese edificio!. Te envidio por haber podido conocer su interior. Espero que sea restaurado de una buena vez porque es una joya de la arquitectura montevideana.


Bueno quien me sabe decir donde se encuentra esta misteriosa Esfinge...


----------



## uruguay360

Hmmmm. Cementerio del Cerro...no es ..La Teja, creo que no.. Norte , no, yo me quedaria con el Buceo por decir algo nomas..
La estatuaria funebre es inagotable, lo otro ya lo va a ver..
usted dira Parlanchin...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

cementerio central


----------



## uruguay360

siii, puede ser, no me pega mucho la vegetacion de atras pero ahora que lo pienso, por alla en el fondo hay unas canhas, podria ser...por el tema Central o Buceo, es un tema que sin estar ausente en los cementerios perifericos es mas raro de ver, me refiero a La Teja y el Cerro aunque siempre puede haber sorpresas, en el proximo que pueda los tiro con todo, sobre todo creo que es divertida, veremos.


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Hmmmm. Cementerio del Cerro...no es ..La Teja, creo que no.. Norte , no, *yo me quedaria con el Buceo *por decir algo nomas..
> La estatuaria funebre es inagotable, lo otro ya lo va a ver..
> usted dira Parlanchin...


Pues se trata del cementerio del Buceo. 

Cuando vayan no dejen de visitarla, es hermosa.

Bueno te toca uru!


----------



## uruguay360

jugue con una pequenha cosa a favor y es que he tenido que hacer unos reportajes fotograficos para alguna empresa funeraria de por aqui, asi que me comi unos cuantos dias ahi adentro, ademas de lo mucho que me gustan, con todo , como se vio , no estaba nada seguro...
Si me esperan un poquito tengo una bastante sorprendente y divertida segun me parece, ya voy...


----------



## uruguay360

bue... a ver como andan para los temas nauticos, si es que este es un tema nautico, claro...


----------



## Parlanchín

Guau esta imágen es todo un desafío. Parece ser algún punto de la rambla. Quizás sea la playa del Cerro...


----------



## uruguay360

tiiiibiiiioooo, muuuy bienn, aca no se puede dar un centimetro de ventaja...
Dicho sea de paso, muy buena la frase que elegiste, de un fenomeno que tiene 200 frases brillantes, como minimo, lo mismo que Goethe. Hay otra notable que ya me puede quedar bien por la edad: No soy tan joven como para saberlo todo


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> tiiiibiiiioooo, muuuy bienn, aca no se puede dar un centimetro de ventaja...
> Dicho sea de paso, muy buena la frase que elegiste, de un fenomeno que tiene 200 frases brillantes, como minimo, lo mismo que Goethe. Hay otra notable que ya me puede quedar bien por la edad: No soy tan joven como para saberlo todo


Me alegra que te haya gustado esa frase de Oscar Wilde, a mi me encanta porque es muy poética y tiene un sentido universal que va más allá de las épocas y los lugares. Hace tiempo que la uso y no me animo a cambiarla porque no es fácil encontrar otra frase tan hermosa.

En cuanto a la foto, mmmmm quizás sea la zona de Santa Catalina....


----------



## uruguay360

Les cuento, o te cuento, porque no se si queda alguien mas, estuviste bien cerca, otra vez es un sitio de acceso restringido, el dique de la Armada en el Cerro, estuve viendo los otros posts y habia una del ex Frigorifico Nacional , creo que la subiste vos mismo, bueno, esto esta exactamente atras. tengo un post para subir en la serie de sucursales del Banco Republica, que a mi me sorprendio bastante. Manhana hare el esfuerzo.


----------



## uruguay360

buenas tardecitas, hay alguien como para jugar un rato con estos acertijos fotograficos? bue.. cualquier cosa chiflen, saludos


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Les cuento, o te cuento, porque no se si queda alguien mas, estuviste bien cerca, otra vez es un sitio de acceso restringido, el dique de la Armada en el Cerro, estuve viendo los otros posts y habia una del ex Frigorifico Nacional , creo que la subiste vos mismo, bueno, esto esta exactamente atras. tengo un post para subir en la serie de sucursales del Banco Republica, que a mi me sorprendio bastante. Manhana hare el esfuerzo.


De más está decir que estamos a la espera de esas fotos! :cheers:


----------



## Parlanchín

Reiniciemos el juego. A ver quien sabe donde está esta belleza de edificio...


----------



## El Alemán

Ponce y Boulevard Artigas.


----------



## Parlanchín

El Alemán said:


> Ponce y Boulevard Artigas.


Si señor, de hecho se llama edificio Boulevard. Poné algo difícil Martín :banana:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Me descoloca el fondo, no me ayuda


----------



## uruguay360

jejejejeje, esa es la idea


----------



## uruguay360

el monumento les diria que es horrible. y relativamente nuevo, fierazo


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Bueno loco, un gusto este rato de adivinanzas... me voy a mirarme los párpados desde el lado de adentro. A ver si Morfeo me prende la lamparita y descubro de dónde es la foto.


----------



## uruguay360

bue... me abandonan.. me voy a ver una pelicula entonces...queda a disposicion la foto...quizas parlanchin este insomne... veremos


----------



## uruguay360

aunque si parlanchin tiene una para colgar vamos con esa... tenes algo??


----------



## uruguay360

vamos una ultima Emilio, usted puede...


----------



## Parlanchín

Es el monumento al holocausto armenio...


----------



## uruguay360

nop, el de Armenia esta rebueno, este es una bazofia, para mi gusto, claro. y como te decia bastante nuevo, 20 anhos mas o menos.
pero mientras la pensas, subite una...que yo tambien quiero ver.
Una pregunta al margen, vos seguis en linea siempre o salis y entras, porque para mi vos estas desconectado


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> nop, el de Armenia esta rebueno, este es una bazofia, para mi gusto, claro. y como te decia bastante nuevo, 20 anhos mas o menos.
> pero mientras la pensas, subite una...que yo tambien quiero ver.
> Una pregunta al margen, vos seguis en linea siempre o salis y entras, porque para mi vos estas desconectado


Estoy conectado en modo invisible, es decir que parezco desconectado porque está apagada mi luz verde. Algunos foristas usan esta opción, sabe Dios porqué jajaja :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

gueno... va a subir la ultima y nos vamos ??


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Es el monumento al holocausto judío?...


----------



## uruguay360

no, subi una y te digo cual es, si queres, claro


----------



## uruguay360

el del holocausto judio no tiene imagenes humanas, segun recuerdo


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> no, subi una y te digo cual es, si queres, claro


De ninguna manera amigo mio. Dado que no ha acertado no tengo derecho a subir una nueva foto. En todo caso te corresponde a vos hacerlo. kay:


----------



## uruguay360

vamos con la ultima y me voy a la cucha...


----------



## uruguay360

su natural agudeza lo va a guiar ...


----------



## Parlanchín

Salón de los Pasos Perdidos del Palacio Legislativo! kay:


----------



## uruguay360

sabes quien y desde donde saco la foto de uruguay que fue foto del dia, la toma del puerto, me refiero


----------



## uruguay360

siiiii, me debe una foto entonces


----------



## uruguay360

Esooo, no esperaba menos de tan calificado foro , le toca don Parlanchin!! Se fijo en el post del banco? |Espero lo suyo


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Dónde está?


----------



## uruguay360

San Jose y Julio Herrera?


----------



## Parlanchín

No jeje, aunque no está lejos de allí :|


----------



## uruguay360

San jose y Rio Negro


----------



## Parlanchín

Te estás alejando...:goodbye:


----------



## uruguay360

San Jose y ... Convencion, que desastre paso todos los dias y no me acuerdo bien, un lince miope soy.


----------



## Parlanchín

Si señor, es en esa esquina, seguro que vas a comer a los Leños. :dance2:


----------



## uruguay360

Ahi va, cualquier excusa es buena para ir a Los Lenhos, estoy muy influenciado por la propaganda, tene el decoro de no adivinarla enseguida, sino me vere en la necesidad de poner detalles arquitectonicos miserables, lejanos y quew se encuentren a la altura del piso 20!! 
Dos por falte de una. Se puede hacer esto??


----------



## El Alemán

La segunda es del Ex Hotel Rambla.


----------



## uruguay360

Bienvenido, satamente, y la primera Don Aleman?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

La primera es la iglesia de Ntra. Sra. de Lourdes (PP. Palotinos), al lado del Banco Central


----------



## Parlanchín

Bueno, se trata de la Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de Lourdes que está frente al Banco Central. En cuanto a la segunda, voy a precisar alguna ayuda...


----------



## uruguay360

Bue.. pone los fideos que estamos todos!!! Es asi nomas!! venga esa foto!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Llegás tarde Parlancho


----------



## uruguay360

Aleman ya la sacó, es el ex Hotel Rambla, en la Plaza Gomensoro sobre el local de Walmer


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No sé si me toca... adiviné una de las dos.
Como nadie postea mando ésta










¿Fácil?


----------



## uruguay360

no, para mi muy dificil y preciosa ademas, que linda que es!


----------



## Parlanchín

Palacio Taranco


----------



## uruguay360

toda una declaracion de actividad nautica, vaya uno a saber donde!!! Podemos decir que esta en la Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## Parlanchín

Es una escultura de una fuente del Prado...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Parque Rodo, cerca del Parque Hotel?


Asi es señor... a metros de Gonzalo Ramirez tambien.

Sigue usté


----------



## uruguay360

Cerquita de la parada de arranque del 405 y otros. Bue, a ver este bajorrelieve, por los cuales confieso mi predileccion:


----------



## uruguay360

vo, se pelaron todos?????


----------



## Parlanchín

Que hermoso bajorrelieve, pero antes tengo que saber donde está el arranque del 405, ¿es en Plaza España?


----------



## Tatito

Parlanchín said:


> Que hermoso bajorrelieve, pero antes tengo que saber donde está el arranque del 405, ¿es en Plaza España?


Hermoso si, pero ni idea donde queda Uruguay360.
Agustin, el 405 sale de parque Rodó hacia Peñarol, y la parada de donde sale es a metros de Gonzalo Ramirez y el lago de las lanchitas, no recuerdo el nombre de la calle, Herrera y Reissig puede ser??


----------



## uruguay360

Disculpen la demora , me mandaron al super con la lista de las compras!!! Si todavia no les pasa, ya les va a pasar...
Gonzalo Ramirez esq Joaquin de Salterain.
Este hermoso bajorrelieve se halla en la fachada de una ex empresa ubicada en las inmediaciones de Tres Cruces, en un radio de 5 cuadras. tiene dos mas igual de interesantes.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Disculpen la demora , me mandaron al super con la lista de las compras!!! Si todavia no les pasa, ya les va a pasar...
> Gonzalo Ramirez esq Joaquin de Salterain.
> Este hermoso bajorrelieve se halla en la fachada de una ex empresa ubicada en las inmediaciones de Tres Cruces, en un radio de 5 cuadras. tiene dos mas igual de interesantes.


^^:lol:

Me mataste realmente y mas cuando diste la pista porque me estoy exprimiendo el cerebro a ver si lo vi alguna vez y no recuerdooooo... jejejeje


----------



## uruguay360

A ver si ayuda, esperoc no haberla embolado mucho con la demora, disculpen, en todo caso...sino les digo nomas y pasamos a la foto de alguien mas


----------



## Parlanchín

Si, ya lo recuerdo, ese edificio está en la calle Eduardo V. Haedo y creo que está abandonado actualmente.


----------



## Tatito

eso es la calle La Paz??


----------



## uruguay360

Ya les cuento, si les parece, con esto se daran cuenta lo que hacian!!!









que tal???


----------



## uruguay360

nop...una paralela, bastante cerca, y mas hacia 18...


----------



## uruguay360

oh, ahi esta, Parlanchin, Eduardo V. Haedo entre Eduardo Acevedo y Juan Paullier, es el viejo galpon de Vidrierias Unidas, que, por cierto, llegaba hasta Colonia, un disparate de grande, era un monstruo, que debio de hacer mucho ruido cuando cayo... Su turno , master !!


----------



## Parlanchín

Diganme donde está este edificio. Ojo que hay una trampita jojojo


----------



## Tatito

Epa, me cambiaste la foto... jejejeje


----------



## uruguay360

otra vez no veo tu foto, que lastima!!!


----------



## espectro

ese edificio no esta en la zona de 3 cruces digamos del lado de medica uruguaya?


----------



## El Alemán

Punta del Este, cerca del Puerto.


----------



## Parlanchín

Jeje como les dije antes, hay una pequeña trampa, en la propia foto hay indicios de donde está ese edificio...


----------



## Parlanchín

El Alemán said:


> Punta del Este, cerca del Puerto.


Obvio Tincho, está frente al puerto de Punta del Este y se llama precisamente "Puerto". 

Te toca!


----------



## uruguay360

buaaaa, yo quiero jugaaar....


----------



## El Alemán

Parlanchín said:


> Jeje como les dije antes, hay una pequeña trampa, en la propia foto hay indicios de donde está ese edificio...


Si, pero no llego a leer los carteles de las calles, jeje.


----------



## Tatito

Dale martinchoooooo


----------



## El Alemán

Espero que les cueste:


----------



## SebaFun

No es frente a parque batlle??????
Yo creo que si.eN la calle que pasa por el pereira no,sino por la del otro lado.


----------



## uruguay360

pa, estoy en el horno, no veo tampoco estas fotos, perdonen, pero tienen idea de lo que pueda ser??


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> pa, estoy en el horno, no veo tampoco estas fotos, perdonen, pero tienen idea de lo que pueda ser??


Que raro lo que le pasa a tu pc uru hno:

En cuanto a la casa, creo que está sobre la calle Echevarriarza.


----------



## El Alemán

SebaFun said:


> No es frente a parque batlle??????
> Yo creo que si.eN la calle que pasa por el pereira no,sino por la del otro lado.


Cerca, pero quiero mas precision, jaja.


----------



## veka-15

Me gusta el estilo de esa casa ... hermosa.


----------



## SebaFun

El Alemán said:


> Cerca, pero quiero mas precision, jaja.


Calle Jorge Canning al 1325,jajaja.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

No sé por que me suena muy conocida, onda Ellauri, no sé por que...-


----------



## polentaconpajaritos

veo las fotos de Imageshack y no las de Photobucket, es eso...


----------



## polentaconpajaritos

perdon, estoy bajo una reencarnacion, para ver si mejoraba, pero ni asi.
Polentaconpajaritos = uruguay360


----------



## Tatito

polentaconpajaritos said:


> perdon, estoy bajo una reencarnacion, para ver si mejoraba, pero ni asi.
> Polentaconpajaritos = uruguay360


^^^^:lol::lol::lol:
Perdon perdon... no me rio del problema... sino de la clonacion de la que salio "polenta"... jejejeje


----------



## polentaconpajaritos

todo bien!! vere como puedo solucionarlo, les digo buenas noches para todos, a ver un capitulo Prison Break, acostadito.


----------



## Parlanchín

Jajaja me encantó el nick Polentaconpajaritos, te pasaste uru!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Jajaja, polentaconpajaritos, que mezcla que te mandaste eh?.-


----------



## uruguay360

Salgo de recorrida fotografica, para tener material nuevo para el fin de semana, encarare tomas tramposas, de refilon, que se vea poco y parezca otra cosa y por lo menos que no las conozcan ni de casualidad...je. Asi soy yo...el fin de semana los mato (eso, claro, si mi mujer no me mata a mi antes por estar colgado todo el dia) Y solucione el tema de ver las fotos.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Salgo de recorrida fotografica, para tener material nuevo para el fin de semana, encarare tomas tramposas, de refilon, que se vea poco y parezca otra cosa y por lo menos que no las conozcan ni de casualidad...je. Asi soy yo...el fin de semana los mato (eso, claro, si mi mujer no me mata a mi antes por estar colgado todo el dia) Y solucione el tema de ver las fotos.


:lol:^^
Me alegro que lo solucionaras Uru... y esperamos con esos acertijos a ver que tal 
Yo tengo algunas cosillas tambien para ponerlos a prueba si me toca... 

Martincho: nadie te adivino la ubicacion exacta de la casa?? :nuts:


----------



## uruguay360

Emilio, vos te referis al Torno, que es donde los padres dejaban a los ninhos que no querian, al costado de la puerta habia una especie de puerta giratoria de banco, ubican ? ponias al ninho ahi y hacias girar el torno y lo mandabas para adentro del orfanato. De forma que no se veia quien dejaba el "paquete". Bue.. les voy a decir que no es por esa zona...mas concretamente de Bvar Artigas para afuera, en mi barrio, bah.. hmmmm esto promete...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Bvar. Artigas para fuera... ahí estoy hecho bolsa


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Podría entrar a tirarte nombres de iglesias y capaz que emboco, pero sería tirar fruta


----------



## uruguay360

Hagamos esto, pone una foto vos y esta me gustaria no quemarla, que puede durar, te parece ? lo unico que te puedo decir es que te conteste con una medida espejo... dale vos nomas


----------



## uruguay360

Ahora , yo digo, porque nombrarias iglesias? jej


----------



## dosmundos

uruguay360 said:


> Bueno, vamos a ver que da esta... donde estaaaa ???


Creo que está en el Hospital Pasteur.... pero no estoy seguro

Y lamento no quedarme a ver la respuesta pero ya es muy tarde por los pagos donde vivo


----------



## uruguay360

Maestro!!! Es asi nomas, Larravide esquina Asilo, esta calle debe su nombre justamente al Asilo de Mendigos, esta fue tambien, la primera sede de la Universidad de la Republica. Su turno.


----------



## Parlanchín

Grrr llegué tarde, estuve a punto de decir que era el Pasteur, no sé porqué pero se me vino a la cabeza hno:


----------



## uruguay360

dosmundos se desconecto o tiene modo invisible como vos, Parlanchin?, buenas noches, dicho sea de paso...tiene que subir el...


----------



## Parlanchín

Buenas noches uru, démosle unos minutos a dosmundos, a ver si sube algo. Si no lo hace subí vos alguna o que lo haga Emilio kay:


----------



## uruguay360

ahi va.. yo diria que emilio suba ahora y cuando dosmundos quiera que suba el, que les parece? asi no nos quedamos esperando, digo, no se...


----------



## Parlanchín

Cuando quieras uru...


----------



## uruguay360

alla voy... enseguida subo


----------



## uruguay360

bue... a ver si dura...


----------



## Parlanchín

Es el Cubo del Sur...


----------



## uruguay360

y si...muy bien, que poco duró, che, no hay caso , aca no se puede ser bueno... hay que salir con el mazo y la porra... bue, dale, que estoy listo.


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Dónde está?


----------



## espectro

en frente a la OSE en la proa de constituyente, te cedo el lugar agustin porque no puedo usar el imageshack para subir fotos.


----------



## espectro

esta cortada porque sino .....mas facil imposible


----------



## Parlanchín

espectro said:


> en frente a la OSE en la proa de constituyente, te cedo el lugar agustin porque no puedo usar el imageshack para subir fotos.


Si señor, y se llama edificio LUX.:banana:

¿No tenés cuenta en Flickr o Photobucket?


----------



## uruguay360

es el viejo y querido Mercado Modelo


----------



## Parlanchín

Spectrum es el Mercado Modelo !! :carrot:


----------



## espectro

yes it is!!!!!!!!!!!

vieron los detalles de la parte superior es igual al abasto de bs as
que lindo es ese edificio de la zona de villa española, lastima que no se aprecia.


----------



## uruguay360

voy?


----------



## espectro

dale..........


----------



## uruguay360

se me complicpo para subir a imageshack, intento de nuevo


----------



## uruguay360

a ver como estan para el ojo...


----------



## Parlanchín

Mmmm... edificio Rex, en 18 y Río Negro


----------



## uruguay360

muy bien, pense que los iba a enganhar mas la cercania de la toma, vamooooosssss con esa toma


----------



## elmassa19

que observadores che, la verdad que de este ni idea tengo.
en el fin de semana voy a intentar capturar alguna imagen para poner por aca.

saludos


----------



## Tatito

El Rex tiene eso??? :shocked:
Ni idea che... a ver Parlancho... que tenes para mostrar??


----------



## SebaFun

Tatito said:


> El Rex tiene eso??? :shocked:
> Ni idea che... a ver Parlancho... que tenes para mostrar??


Wow,realmente,quedè impresionado con la foto.
Jamas iba a pensar que los dibujos de la parte de la cupula serian hechos con esos trozos de ceramicas.
Realmente muy bueno,me gusta mas entonces,jajajaj.

Por cierto,yo nunca hubiera adivinado que era el rex.


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Donde se jugaba esta partida?


----------



## uruguay360

18 y convencion ?


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> 18 y convencion ?


Jaja me diste Jaque Mate de entrada!!

Te toca uru kay:


----------



## uruguay360

paras completar la vista del anterior


----------



## uruguay360

bueno, a ver, adonde estan dandole vino a este pequenho fauno, el hermano ya la quedo!!


----------



## Parlanchín

Creo que se trata nuevamente del Rex...


----------



## uruguay360

no en esta oportunidad...pero centrico, si


----------



## uruguay360

o rei do baixorrelieve...


----------



## uruguay360

buenaaas nocheeesss


----------



## dosmundos

uruguay360 said:


> dosmundos se desconecto o tiene modo invisible como vos, Parlanchin?, buenas noches, dicho sea de paso...tiene que subir el...


gracias.... pero no tengo nada para subir.... a no ser algo de España :colgate:


----------



## Tatito

Bueno, con el perdon de don "twoworlds", agarro la posta y los dejo con una a ver si la conocen...


----------



## uruguay360

Siii, es el Palacio Salvo, espero vivir para ver que le limpien esos preciosos... bajorrelieves ? alguien que sepa, que diga que son...


----------



## Tatito

Ahhhhhhhhh... tan facil era?? jejejeje... la gente mira mas hacia arriba de lo que creía... 
le toca a usted don Polenta :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Don Polenta!! te gusto ese, eh? Lo que pasa que aca estamos justamente los que nos gusta mirar un poco mas para arriba!!! no? Dame unos minutos...


----------



## uruguay360

bueno, a veeeerrr... para seguir en el barrio, y no me digan que nunca lo vieron...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> a ver como estan para el ojo...


Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Excelente foto ¿Cómo hiciste? Eso sí que es un ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM ¡Carajo!


----------



## uruguay360

foto = zoooooom + contactos personales.
me alegro que alguien note el acercamiento, decime si no estaba bien para despistar, pero al amargo de Parlanchin no le importo nada y la saco al toque, je...
Ahora digame algo de las dos fotos que tengo pendientes de resolucion, situacion irregular , pero se dio asi, ayer quedo colgada una, la del fauno y la de esta muchacha despechugada, alguna idea al respecto...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Yo no sé... toy perdido


----------



## uruguay360

Volvi, volvi!! que hacemos pasamos a otra?, la verdad que pense que salia mas facil... si queres subi vos Emilio, asi movemos el asunto, no?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

TE tiro una refácil para ir entrando en calor


----------



## El Alemán

Auditorio del Sodre.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Te dije que era fácil... dale no más


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Por cierto ¿hay alguna forma de que esta página se actualice automáticamente cuando alguien postea? Porque me pudre tener que estar entrando y saliendo o recargando la página cada 5 minutos para ver si alguien opinó,


----------



## El Alemán

Una papita, pero no tengo muy dificiles:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿mmm?

La escuela pública de Pocitos, sobre Avda. de Brasil???


----------



## uruguay360

Escuela Brasil


----------



## El Alemán

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> ¿mmm?
> 
> La escuela pública de Pocitos, sobre Avda. de Brasil???


Satamente, se llama como la avenida donde esta (osea escuela Brasil) no era muy dificil.


----------



## uruguay360

Completamente de acuerdo Emilio, es un embole tenes que recargar a cada momento!!! pense que era el unico gil!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Tiro esta que espero que les haga tirarse de los pelos


----------



## uruguay360

Puerta de la Capilla Maciel


----------



## Parlanchín

Puerta Iglesia de Lourdes


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

OK. Qué fácil que la sacaste. Dale


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Es del Maciel


----------



## uruguay360

Aver, capaz que no sirve mucho, pero...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Puerto de Montevideo... pero no sé si es necesario aproximarse más


----------



## uruguay360

Es correcto, por eso decia que en realidad no servia mucho, pero me gustaba y queria ponerla, es el dique seco de Tsakos, dale vos


----------



## uruguay360

Buenas noches Don Parlanchin


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Como soy buena gente les aviso que no es MVD


----------



## Parlanchín

Buena noches amigos, hagan sus apuestas señores!!! jajaja


----------



## Parlanchín

Es el monumento a Artigas en la ciudad de Salto. Ese hermoso grupo escultórico es obra del escultor Edmundo Prati. kay:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

estamos inspirados esta noche,eh?

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRECTO


----------



## uruguay360

es que hoy es viernes, el mejor dia de la semana!
Al final si alguien sabe que responda el tema si se puede acomodar para que actualice sola la pagina


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Saben dónde está este extraño monumento?


----------



## uruguay360

A la flauta, que extranho, desnuda y con guitarra! ni idea, para el lado del Prado diria yo, si es en Montevideo, y yo diria que si , que es Montevideo


----------



## Parlanchín

Es en Montevideo si señor, pero lejos del Prado...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No me suena a Parque Rodó, pero hay mucho verde


----------



## uruguay360

Barrio Jardin , detras de Facultad de Arquitectura !


----------



## Santi92

Pah, me hace acordar a algunos conjuntos escultóricos similares que hay por la Rambla de Punta Gorda, pero estoy más perdido que Adán en el día de la madre.

Ni idea Agustín, vamos a desenfundar el charango. ¿Parque de los Aliados?



Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Por cierto ¿hay alguna forma de que esta página se actualice automáticamente cuando alguien postea? Porque me pudre tener que estar entrando y saliendo o recargando la página cada 5 minutos para ver si alguien opinó,


Emilio, cada vez que alguien postea, el título del _thread_ en cuestión queda en negrita y subrayado *de esta manera*.

Para ir directamente al _post_ que aún no leíste, dale a







, botón que que antecede los títulos de todos los hilos con posteos nuevos. :yes:


----------



## Parlanchín

Argentino Hotel de Piriápolis


----------



## uruguay360

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii senhor!!


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii senhor!!


Jajaja mirá que tiré un pelotazo! :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

pues, la clavaste en el angulo!!


----------



## Parlanchín

¡Ultrafácil!


----------



## uruguay360

vos sabes que me confunde un poco, Pereira Rossell?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Agraciada y Cuareim


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sí, sí, seguro, seguro


----------



## uruguay360

cierto, tenes razon, la ex Imprenta Nacional!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ajá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No sabía bien qué era pero el edificio lo tenía visto de cuando iba en Bondi al liceo por las mañanitas de hace ya unos cuantos años.

Estoy cargando una foto para postear que los va a matar (figuradamente)


----------



## Parlanchín

Es la Imprenta Nacional

Te toca Emilio! kay:


----------



## uruguay360

ah, mejor asi!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Espero que no la saquen al toque, sería todo un fracaso...

Esta porquería demora más en subir las fotos de a una que de a diez


----------



## uruguay360

si, yo estoy subiendo y esta re lento


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ahora sí!!!


----------



## uruguay360

me ma- tas-te


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> me ma- tas-te


jajajajaja
piense, amigo mío, piense


----------



## Parlanchín

Palacio Salvo


----------



## uruguay360

Palacio Salvo ????


----------



## Santi92

*^*



Me pa que es un primerísimo primer plano del sector central de la torre del Salvo, por ahora es lo que me da a entender.






Editado: ¡Pero la re***** de la *****! :rant:


----------



## Parlanchín

Conrad Punta del Este


----------



## uruguay360

Yes Sir, me voy que a las ocho me pasan a buscar, me voy a Minas y Jose Ignacio, a ver si traigo algo interesante, nos vemos.


----------



## Parlanchín

Ok un abrazo y que te divierta mucho!


----------



## espectro

che no me digan que no se habian dado cuenta de una lo del conrad jaaj
vos agustin adivinaste, pero acordate paez vilaro sinonimo de punta.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahi va Don Espectro, yo pense que salia mas rapido, pero es o nunca se sabe... bue procesando el material nuevo para entregar al cliente y ver que sale para poner aca, hay alguien en la VUELTA?


----------



## Parlanchín

Como tas uru, que hay de nuevo...


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Dónde es?


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, edstos me matan...pinta de Pocitos, pero...cuando me toque los mato...


----------



## uruguay360

Creo que ya se Ocho de Octubre y Larranhaga, la parada hacia afuera...


----------



## Parlanchín

No, no, no, andás re lejos uru hno:


----------



## uruguay360

ohh, estaba segurisimo...vere de vuelta, no hay nadie mas?


----------



## uruguay360

18 y Joaquin Requena?


----------



## Parlanchín

No juajua, te doy una gran ayuda, se trata de una avenida que tiene edificios muy altos...


----------



## uruguay360

Agraciada entre La Paz y la de mas abajo, es , es , es, seguro


----------



## Parlanchín

Si uru, es Av.del Libertador entre La Paz y Valparaíso kay:


----------



## uruguay360

uf, como costo! bue, a ver que sale del cajon...


----------



## uruguay360

ni me acuerdo que foto es:


----------



## uruguay360

ops, no quedo bien, ya va de vuelta


----------



## uruguay360

salen los refritos que quedaron para atras y nadie saco...


----------



## uruguay360

no hay nadie por ahi, che?


----------



## uruguay360

buenisima emilio, buenas noches... vamo a ver...


----------



## uruguay360

que grande Enrique Penha!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

"Enriquez Peña"


----------



## uruguay360

ni idea che, alguna pista...


----------



## uruguay360

en serio? pense que era Enrique, je, faltaba Trasante...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Dale, usá la lógica y lo sacás


----------



## uruguay360

al lado del obelisco????


----------



## uruguay360

en la puerta de la catedral?


----------



## uruguay360

una ayuda Emilio!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> en la puerta de la catedral?


CLARO QUE SÍ... ERA OBVIO ¿no? 

Su turno (y no me mate)


----------



## uruguay360

ya se, en la exposicion de los osos!!


----------



## uruguay360

no, le vamos a dar despacito...


----------



## uruguay360

no ytengo idea si es muy facil o no, tiendo a pensar que si...perdon la demora


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Mi primera chance y sin consultar archivos... Cruz del "Templo Inglés" (Holly Trinity Church) en la rambla


----------



## uruguay360

perfecto, creo que vi un hilo tuyo, no?, fenomeno, dale vos...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sí, subí fotos, pero justo en el ángulo en que yo fotografié no se veía la cruz. Pero no había muchas chances.

Bueno. Subo esta, espero a que la adivines y me voy a la camita.


----------



## uruguay360

paaah, me da la impresion que lo tengo visto..Suprema corte o Banco Republica de 18 y Julio Herrera??, perdon por las dos respuestas, yo para hacerla mas agil a esta hora, don Emilio...


----------



## uruguay360

me la juego por banco republica


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ni uno ni otro.
Es un edificio muy conocido y emblemático, pero privado, no público


----------



## uruguay360

ahhh, Jockey Club, casi seguro, si es esperame que en un segundo te paso uno pa que lo pienses toda la noche...


----------



## uruguay360

Opa, cambio de banner! lindo, aunque son todos medio parecidos...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No no es el Jockey Club... Aunque sí es un "club". Dale, más pistas no te puedo dar


----------



## uruguay360

uh, creo que ya se porque me sonaba al banco republica... el Club Brasilero


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ta, dale, seguí tirando nombres que alguna vez vas a embocar. jajaja


----------



## uruguay360

pero, che.. asi no te vas a dormir mas...donde es eso??? lo tengo re visto...
Club... Uruguay, que boludo, he trabajado mil veces ahi!!! (ahora le erro de nuevo)


----------



## uruguay360

Es sin dudas.


----------



## nico...u13

yo, yo, es el club uruguay, esa entrada esta buenisima


----------



## nico...u13

me ganó por un minuto jh&%ahhgahg$#"fhg, jajajajjaja


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ciero los dos... CLUB URUGUAY. Pero uru360 contestó primerop.
Por cierto ¿cómo es que "trabajaste ahí"?


----------



## uruguay360

soy fotografo , he trabajado decenas de veces ahi. ahi va la mia...


----------



## uruguay360

Vayan a dormir nomas...yo te voy a dar Club Uruguay....


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ahhhhhhhhh
Pero resulta que estoy jugando contra un "profesional" y soy un simple "amateur".
Y sí, con esta foto le rompes el c*** a un pueblo (en sentido figurado, ¿eh?)
Si es en Montevideo sólo puede estar por el lado del puerto. Y si es del interior me la juego por Soriano, granero de la patria.


----------



## uruguay360

dele, dele, que aca lo que cuenta es el "ojo", y usted para eso anda volando, mejor que el 99% de los "pro" que conozco, la puse, porque, por supuesto, no es necesario el lugar exacto, peero, se puede conjeturar razonablemente donde esta, a usted le parece que eso es un granero, don Emilio?, fijese bien, que para eso la subi grande.


----------



## uruguay360

y vos Nico, deci algo, no te desaparezcas


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Y bueno... la parte de arriba sí me pareció un depósito de grano.
Ahora ese cañote enorme me lleva para otros rumbos (combustibles?).
Y el edificio que parece abandonado o semiderruido hace juego con el piso poco cuidado pero contrasta con semejante maquianria que parece en buen estado.

Por cierto, un cielo impactante. 

Sigo pensando, pero me parece que en la camita... me agarraste bien con esta.


----------



## uruguay360

dale, nos vemos manhana, consultalo con la almohada. Saludos. Exactamente ese canho y un silo no se llevan. esta todo abandonado. di 50 vueltas por todo el luga r y no habia nadie.


----------



## uruguay360

combustibles, no... pero mucho mas cerca.


----------



## nico...u13

me quedé triste con lo del club uruguay jajajaj, lo que les puedo decir que del granero de la patria de donde provengo, no es, ahora no se xq pero me suena a la paloma, puede ser??esa parte del puerto que esta un poco destruida


----------



## uruguay360

hmmm... nop, es verdad que podria ser.. a grosso modo te diria que es para esos lados...a grosso modo..si queres mientras avanzamos con esta subi una vos , asi yo juego tambien, que te parece?


----------



## nico...u13

dale, espera un poquito que ya la subo


----------



## uruguay360

barbaro. espero.


----------



## nico...u13

no se que le pasa a photobucket,se me traba todo, así que no voy a poder subirhno: pero siguiendo con la tuya, puede ser que sea una cementera de ancap??


----------



## uruguay360

nooo, pero para mi que estas cada vez mas cerca. Subila aca: http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## uruguay360

me voy a dormir...


----------



## nico...u13

por fin:


----------



## nico...u13

jaja bueno queda para mañana


----------



## uruguay360

Esta seccion podria llamarse : SENDING FRUIT

por mi quedara por varios dias, aunque me suena conocida tambien , lo digo, nomas... Es el Club Uruguay tambien!!!


----------



## Santi92

Pah Caminante, tremenda foto la de la tolva. El postprocesado le agrega un dramatismo imponente.

Bueh, a lo que nos toca:​


uruguay360 said:


> SENDING FRUIT


#1: Cebollatí o Arrozal Victoria, Rocha.

#2: Cementerio Central.​


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Santi, bueno, gracias, la verdad que quedo linda, si... No es Rocha, como te decia esta totalmente abandonado, fue algo muy famoso en su epoca, y todavia esta dando alguna vuelta a ver si arranca de vuelta. Era ademas muy importantre para el centro poblado que esta cerca ( y no es un pueblo chico...) ahi van varias ayudas, bue... a ver que sale...vos decis en el cementerio Central, podria ser...saludos a todos los que estan por ahi..


----------



## Santi92

*^*



Bella Unión no creo que sea... Minas de Corrales, por decir algo. 

Ni idea che.






.


----------



## uruguay360

bue..yo te digo... Es Mina Valencia a unos 15 km de Minas, se extraia dolomita y vaya a saber que mas, cerro en 1986 dejando sin trabajo a 170 personas... saque fots hasta que me canse.. te toca, subite algo..


----------



## Santi92

Pah no, ni Ayrton.

Bastante fácil, el abrazo de dos avenidas montevideanas muy reconocidas. ¿De qué esquina se trata?
















.​


----------



## uruguay360

Larranhaga Y SanMartin, buen intento de pano..Sacada al bajar del 185 o 181?


----------



## Santi92

*^*

Estaba demorando mucho y no se me ocurrió nada mejor. :tongue3:

Muy bien, estimado caminante, una esquina icónica como tantas del Brazo Oriental. Ojalá fuera mía, por cierto, se la choreé al _Flickr_ de un gallego, quien cuenta que en una de esas esquinas, su abuelo se hizo la América abriendo un almacén. Se ve que fue tomada desde el _Petrobras_ que hay en la esquina, mirando a la Academia de Ballet y el bar _León de Carballo._

Posteate alguna buena escatimando en detalles, de Monte si tenés.


PD: No, el 185 no pasa por la zona, sí el 306, otro bondi del que soy habitué. El 185 va por Lucas Obes, toma Joaquín Suárez a la altura de la plazoleta Eslovenia, y continúa por Bulevar Artigas hasta el monumento a Luis Batlle Berres, para recién ahí tomar Luis Alberto de Herrera.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> bue..yo te digo... Es Mina Valencia a unos 15 km de Minas, se extraia dolomita y vaya a saber que mas, cerro en 1986 dejando sin trabajo a 170 personas... saque fots hasta que me canse.. te toca, subite algo..


Y yo lo iba a adivinar el día del golero :nuts:


----------



## uruguay360

que esquina es esta?


>


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Emilio, como vas?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

8 de octubre seguro


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Hola Emilio, como vas?


Bien... tengo una para subirte luego que espero que sea mortal Jajajaja


----------



## uruguay360

ya me asuste, bue acercate un poco a la esquina! tira algo... te la doy por buena, dale vos..


----------



## uruguay360

Pero claro, la vieja sede de la compania de Agua, hoy sede del Discount, que b*ludo!!


----------



## Santi92

*^*


Uh sí, la _Montevideo Waterworks Company_, que salame. Podía ser otro que lo tengo fichado por Circunvalación Durango, ahora que me pongo a pensar.

Todo tuyo Caminante. A ver si llego a postear alguna foto adivinando la anterior. :tongue3:




.


----------



## uruguay360

Estoy regalando la plata con esto...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ahora SÍIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Costó pero salió. 



















LEs toca... si no contesto es porque me fui con Morfeo


----------



## uruguay360

disculpas Emilio, vos no dijiste ni mu..y ya encaje la mia...disculpe.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> disculpas Emilio, vos no dijiste ni mu..y ya encaje la mia...disculpe.


fue la emoción. Está disculpado


----------



## uruguay360

tonces?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No sé... esos vidrios me desconciertan


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿una pista?


----------



## uruguay360

Mucho me alegro. Contestenme esto, que lo he hecho ya varias veces y siempre queda para atras: Ustedes se conocen personalmente? merefiero al grupo en general


----------



## uruguay360

importante refaccion, no se si decirle reciclaje, de un edificio majestuoso, que hoy precisamente anduve recorriendo, con importante superficie asociada


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

:wave:

Bye. Hasta mañana


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> importante refaccion, no se si decirle reciclaje, de un edificio majestuoso, que hoy precisamente anduve recorriendo, con importante superficie asociada


Es la descripción perfecta del Solis... pero me lo conozco bastante bien y no es de allí la foto


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Mucho me alegro. Contestenme esto, que lo he hecho ya varias veces y siempre queda para atras: Ustedes se conocen personalmente? merefiero al grupo en general


Nop. Yo no conozco a nadie del foro personalmente.
Me pasó una anécdota graciosa porque me encontré que alguien del foro era ya alguien conocido sin saberlo.

A mí me molesta un poco tanto anonimato con nombres misteriorsos y avatares extraños... pero luego en la sección "La Rambla" todo el mundo sube sus fotos, dice su nombre y demás.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

AHORA SÍ.

CHAU, CHAU, CHAU, CHAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## uruguay360

ta manhana, queda pendiente. Saludos. yo tambien me voy al sobre, bah, ya estoy..


----------



## Parlanchín

Buenas...


----------



## Parlanchín

uru larga otra pista....


----------



## uruguay360

opi Parlanchin, como andas?


----------



## uruguay360

no es centrico...


----------



## Parlanchín

Muy bien amigo mio!

Es el Hotel Carrasco...


----------



## uruguay360

se puede decir que eso es una pista, una pista grande


----------



## uruguay360

nop, leeejos.
Se puede decir que eso es una pista


----------



## Santi92

*^*



Le encuentro cierto aire a la entrada principal del Hipódromo Nacional de Maroñas, la que da a Centenario. :yes:


En caso de ser, le cedo el turno a Parlancho.



.


----------



## uruguay360

Correctoooooo, lo dicho, se puede decir que es una pista...de carreras. Le toca, si va rapido me quedo para el ultimo.


----------



## uruguay360

subiendo Parlanchin?


----------



## Parlanchín

¿En que calle se jugaba este picadito? :banana:


----------



## nico...u13

bueno llegué tarde, la mía de la estatua de marmol en el nicho, no era ni en el club uruguay ni en el cementerio central, esta en el Museo Blanes, a la entrada, hay dos de estas esculturas a los costados de la puerta principal, y esta útima es difícil, pero sending fruit como dijo uruguay, puede ser la sede central del Banco de la República??


----------



## uruguay360

te falta preguntar el resultado, a ver, dejame vichar...


----------



## uruguay360

hola Nico, no, la saco Santi92, era el frente del Hipodromo de Maronhas (cuando tenga plata me compro una enhe)


----------



## nico...u13

otra vez tarde,jaaj, mejor ni hablo jjajaj


----------



## Santi92

Parlanchín said:


> ¿En que calle se jugaba este picadito?



Pablo Zufriategui entre Agraciada y Amado Nervo, enfrente a la Iglesia de la Inmaculada Concepción y a cuadra y media del paso a nivel donde está la antigua textil _La Aurora_.


Posteate otra, Parlancho...


.​


----------



## Parlanchín

Santi92 said:


> Pablo Zufriategui entre Agraciada y Amado Nervo, enfrente a la Iglesia de la Inmaculada Concepción y a cuadra y media del paso a nivel donde está la antigua textil _La Aurora_.
> 
> Posteate otra, Parlancho...​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Jeje sabia que la ibas a adivinar vos Santi, por obvias razones! :cheers:

Cedo mi lugar para subir una pic...


----------



## uruguay360

ustedes saben que el otro dia pase camino a la estacion Yatay y por eso me daba vueltas en la retina esa casa con las persianas de pino tea en madera al natural , bue, amigos me voy a dormir.


----------



## elmassa19

creo que es muy facil..




la foto ya trae mucha pista

suerte


----------



## uruguay360

Siii, es Avda Italia esq Comercio, al lado de La Pasteria.


----------



## uruguay360

Me voy a tomar la libertad de postear sin esperar la respuesta de Massa, por que se que esta bien la respuesta y asi ponemos el juego a rodar de nuevo...
Dónde está esta detalle en hierro fundido? Fijense en el caracolito,hermoso, verdad?


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos Emilio, que lo veo en linea, pongase con algun comentario!!


----------



## Parlanchín

¡Hola uru!

Creo que se trata de un detalle de la puerta del edificio de la Bolsa de Comercio...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Vamos Emilio, que lo veo en linea, pongase con algun comentario!!


Estoy en línea, pero con la foto estoy en blancohno:


----------



## uruguay360

Pocitos Nuevo, tal vez?


----------



## espectro

eso es ciudad de las 3 cruces


----------



## uruguay360

oh, debe ser nomas...sino contesta Massa, subi vos, no?


----------



## Tatito

Bueno si nadie se anima yo subo alguna... jejeje


----------



## uruguay360

y dale vos , dale, dale...


----------



## Tatito

a ver...


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, muy buena, loco, no se donde esta , pero me va a encantar conocerlo e ir a sacarle yo porque esta precioso, es Montevideo??


----------



## uruguay360

Un teatro del interior talvez?? o mas bien algo dedicado a la cultura en general...hmmm


----------



## elmassa19

aca una pista...






PD: tatito, ni idea de eso.. jaja


----------



## uruguay360

Voy de vuelta: Bvar artigas y San Martin.


----------



## Parlanchín

Tatito said:


> a ver...


Es el Teatro Victoria Hall :banana:


----------



## Parlanchín

elmassa19 said:


> aca una pista...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: tatito, ni idea de eso.. jaja


Es la esquina de Rivera y Comercio...


----------



## uruguay360

Te acompaño con el Teatro Victoria, creo que tenes razon, en cuanto a lo otro, acordate que ni Rivera ni Comercio tienen cantero (entre nos , eso es Bulevar y San Martin) subite algo Parlanchin, que me parece que si esperamos tamos fritos...


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Dónde está?


----------



## uruguay360

y.. vamos a la logica... Parque Rodó...
Trabajando mientras todos duermen...


----------



## Tatito

Parlanchín said:


> Es el Teatro Victoria Hall :banana:


Exacto señor!!!!


----------



## Tatito

Tambien me juego por la logica... el Parque Rodó tiene que ser...


----------



## Ger_man

Puede ser el Parque Rodó o el Prado que creo que todavía tiene algunos juegos.


----------



## SebaFun

El parquecito del parque rodo que hay en la rambla o el que hay en boulevard artigas


----------



## elmassa19

uruguay360 said:


> Te acompaño con el Teatro Victoria, creo que tenes razon, en cuanto a lo otro, acordate que ni Rivera ni Comercio tienen cantero (entre nos , eso es Bulevar y San Martin) subite algo Parlanchin, que me parece que si esperamos tamos fritos...


exactamente. es Bvar Artigas y San Martin..
un hermoso edificio que esa abandonada y hace poco menos de un año funciona un comercio de motos en PB

saludos


----------



## uruguay360

Es gris...(je)


----------



## uruguay360

Y le aviso, yo creia que era el unico que le sacaba fotos a estos detalles, preguntale a Obelix...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Y le aviso, yo creia que era el unico que le sacaba fotos a estos detalles, preguntale a Obelix...


jejejejeje... te dejo. Espero que venga alguien por acá a jugar.

Saludos


----------



## oriental

8 de octubre y estero bellaco


----------



## uruguay360

Oriental: usted es nuevo, lo veo bien aspectado en este asunto, usted lleva mucho tiempo mirando, eh? mire que ya lo saque! efectivamente es esa esquina, es el Palacio VIII de Octubre, cualquier dia si junto fuerza subo todo el relevamiento del edificio, le toca austed Mago!!


----------



## oriental

*montevideo art noveau*

la subo de nuevo , gracias


----------



## oriental

*montevideo art noveau*


----------



## uruguay360

la vi en imageshack directamente, pero tenes que hacer asi, mira : subi en : http://www.imageshack.us/, vas a Browse logicamente, luego start upload, espera un poco y te va a dar varios links, copia el direct link, venite a skycraper y entras en POST REPLY, escribis lo que quieras y tocas el boton de Insert Image, ahi le das pegar y OK , y mandas el post, perdon si soy muy obvio con algunas cosas, saludos


----------



## uruguay360

Ahora la veo bien, no dije nada!!!1
Puede ser Paraguay entre Colonia y Mercedes al lado de lo que era la Asociacion Cristiana Femenina?


----------



## uruguay360

Escribi el post 1000!!! soy un fenomeno!!!


----------



## oriental

*montevideo art noveau*


----------



## oriental

exactamente la asociacion cristiana femenina


----------



## uruguay360

perfecto, dame un rato o subite algo para practicar a ver si hay alguien mas en linea, voy a buscar a mi mujer a su trabajo y vuelvo...


----------



## oriental

*otra*


----------



## uruguay360

Durazno y MArtinez Trueba


----------



## oriental

tibio, es en durazno entre ex-Cuareim y Yi ,


----------



## uruguay360

no me acrdaba bien la esquina, me trae recuerdos de mi infancia, bueno, dele otra, asi practica!


----------



## oriental

*el sapito*


----------



## uruguay360

Palacio Libertad, 18 y la Plaza Cagancha


----------



## uruguay360

*pitagoras y yo. amigos para siempre*

WTF?


----------



## uruguay360

vamo arriba Oriental, cantese un valsecito!!


----------



## oriental

ando ronco


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿El Ateneo?


----------



## uruguay360

nop, como vas sudar con esta!!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Y lo peor es que ya la tengo vista.

YA SÉ. BROU de General Flores cerca de la terminal GOES


----------



## uruguay360

muy bien, Emilio. lo tenias visto en mi post o en la calle\? porque en la calle se ve poco! te toca!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> muy bien, Emilio. lo tenias visto en mi post o en la calle\? porque en la calle se ve poco! te toca!


Lo he visto en un post y probablemente fuera el tuyo, en el que mostrabas un montón de formas que realmente desde la calle no se ven. Lo único que se ve desde la calle son "botones" negros, pero no se distingue la forma.

Te tiro una y me voy a la camita


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

TE dejo esta y espero que no sea muy fácil


----------



## nico...u13

Es una puerta lateral de la sede central del banco república, que vos has mostrado varias veces en tu foro de la ciudad vieja Emilio si? Si?


----------



## uruguay360

Por favor, Don Emilio !!! Usted cree que nosotros no somos ávidos seguidores de vuestros posts, por favor !! secundo la respuesta del amigo Nico...


----------



## El_hereje

Ídem!

Es una puerta de la sede centrar del BROU sí sí!

Abrazos!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sí y no.

He mostrado la puerta dos veces: una en el hilo de la Ciudad Vieja y otro en el del Banco República.
Pero hay una trampa, no es de la sede central sino de un edificio que está frente a esta por la calle lateral. Yo pensé que era del edificio central, pero no, estaba equivocado.

Bueno, les toca Señores. Nico...u13 fue el primero en contestar.

SALUDOS


----------



## uruguay360

fetivamente, es el local de enfrente, lo tengo tan claro como que iba a buscar a una novia que tenia hace muuuchos años... dificil de confundir con el local central, como hiciste, viste quie pasa una calle por el medio? je, disculpe amigo, me parece que si esperamos a Nico...hmmmmm


----------



## uruguay360

Dicho sea al pasar... el banner de Pakistan...socorrooo...


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^^^

Síiiiiiiiiiiiiiii es patético jajajaja!

y bueno, menos mal que ya no querían de ese tipo de banners jajaja!

-----------------------------------

Sigámos con el post! :lol:

Abrazos!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Tiro una que tienen que sacar al toque


----------



## Parlanchín

Catedral Metropolitana


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## uruguay360

La del amigo Pancracio, talvez ?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Siga tirando fruta no más


----------



## oriental

exactamente al lado de la optica prada. tambien pasa que yi a esa altura esta todo desordenado por los autos de jefatura que no te permite ver bien las casas.


----------



## uruguay360

Si me permite DonOriental tengo algo que puede ser de su agrado o si tiene algo, dele nomas


----------



## oriental

adelante 360 , gracias


----------



## uruguay360

bue.. donde esta este muchachote ?


----------



## El_hereje

Lo único que puedo decir es que es mármol! El Palacio?? mmmmmm :nuts:

Abrazos!


----------



## oriental

un indio de marmol blanco, el chana?? en dante.


----------



## uruguay360

El Palacio de la Luz, el Palacio Durazno, el Palacio ...


----------



## El_hereje

Jajajaja, Palacio Legislativo, perdón, aunque la verdad no me suena para nada!

Abrazos!


----------



## uruguay360

Siii, tiene razon el Palacio Legislativo, yo sabia que salia por el marmol, porque por el motivo se complicaba, este detalle es chiquito y esta allaaaaa arriba... le iba a cambiar la textura asi se fijaban solo en el indio pero era mucha trampa... adelante Hereje...


----------



## uruguay360

quiero fotos de San Bautista, despues pasame piques para fotografiar de tu pueblo ( ciudad?) porque en cualquier momneto arranco para el santoral..necesito fotos de allí, se aceptan sugerencias...


----------



## El_hereje

Muchachada! lamento informar que hace muy poco se me quemó mi disco duro y no dispongo de foto alguna de mi autoría hno:, y no quiero colgar la de ninguno sin previo permiso, así que dejo que cuelguen en mi lugar! 

Voy a tener que sacar fotos de San Bautista sí che, el asunto es que hay poco para ver jajajaja, en general en todo el Santoral hay poco para ver, pero sí decidís andar por acá vas a ser bienvenido!

Abrazos!


----------



## uruguay360

muchas gracias, en cualquier momento voy.. si nadie sube voy yo,,


----------



## oriental

aguardando su foto


----------



## Parlanchín

¡Rápido!, ¿Dónde está esta iglesia?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

San Fernando de Maldonado


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

El_hereje said:


> Jajajaja, yo sí vi tu hilo! pero ando corto de memoria!!! :lol: jajajaja
> 
> Parece la catedral del Cerrito, pero no sé, ya con ésta humedad puedo tirar cualquier cosa jajajaja
> 
> Abrazos!


Sí, es la iglesia del Cerrito: Santuario Nacional del Sagrado Corazón (no es catedral, pues hay una sóla por diócesis y en nuestro caso es la también llamada iglesia Matriz). En breve haré un hilo sobre la iglesia del Cerrito y esto no era más que un modo de publicidad y generar expectativa (jeje  )


----------



## Parlanchín

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> San Fernando de Maldonado


Así es Emilio, te toca! kay:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Parlancho ¿tiro una?

Por cierto uruguay360, nos rompes a todos el que te dije con la calidad de tus fotos. Al lado de las tuyas las mías parecen lo que son: amateur.


----------



## Parlanchín

Dale Emilio meté una foto plis kay:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Toy cargando una mortal


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Se ve para estrenar, eso esta claro !! torre de los profesionales ya esta medio cascoteada, quieras que no tiene como 6 o 7 años !!


Muy sabio su razonamiento. Por tanto no es esa... es un emprendimiento grande.


----------



## IFER

Es una de las Torres del Prado.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

iFER said:


> Es una de las Torres del Prado.


Premio para el caballero que escribe con pluma!!!

Le toca


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

PAra ilustrar a los que no reconocieron el edificio (foto de hace unos 6 meses)


----------



## IFER

^^ jajajaja gracias Emilio.


A ver si adivinan... no está facil, lo reconozco, pero la tenía preparada desde hace tiempo para ésta ocasión... jeje


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Huele a Pocito's Beach


----------



## Parlanchín

Edificio Av. del Libertador y Cerro Largo


----------



## IFER

Ninguna de las dos respuestas. Parlancho se acercó con el estilo... pero no es el caso.

Pista: está muuuuy cerca de uno de los pulmones más grandes de nuestra ciudad.


----------



## uruguay360

Volvemos con los problemas con Photobucket,


----------



## Parlanchín

Me la juego por el edificio de la esquina de Av.Italia y Centenario


----------



## IFER

^^ perdón, no entendí por qué los problemas con photobucket, uruguay360...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

iFER said:


> Ninguna de las dos respuestas. Parlancho se acercó con el estilo... pero no es el caso.
> 
> Pista: está muuuuy cerca de uno de los pulmones más grandes de nuestra ciudad.


Entonces debe estar frente al campo de golf. me la juego por la calle Julio María SOSA


----------



## IFER

Parlanchín said:


> Me la juego por el edificio de la esquina de Av.Italia y Centenario


Tibio... 

Pensá en un radio aproximado a 10 cuadras y te quemás.


----------



## uruguay360

no puedo ver la foto, no te preocupes, solo comentaba, a veces tengo problemas para ver las fotos subidas a photobucket


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Estoy frío o caliente?


----------



## IFER

^^ pará que no quiero que te quedes afuera, te la subo en imageshack.


----------



## IFER

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Estoy frío o caliente?


Estás frío Emilio. Pensá en un radio de 10 cuadras aprox al último tiro de Parlancho.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

EDIT


----------



## IFER

Va de vuelta en imageshack:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sobre Gonzalo Ramírez frente al PArque Rodó?


----------



## uruguay360

Bvar artigas y 18 !!!!


----------



## Parlanchín

Ricaldoni y Navarro...


----------



## uruguay360

Estoy pensando y estoy casi seguro que eso es Avda Italia muy cerca del Clinicas, esq Las Heras probablemente...


----------



## uruguay360

Avda Italia y Francisco Simon


----------



## IFER

uruguay360 said:


> Tu casa !!


Yeeeeeesss !!!! Punto para el señor !!!


----------



## uruguay360

no te puedo....!!!


----------



## IFER

jajajaja


----------



## uruguay360

enseguida subo


----------



## Parlanchín

Oooohhh que bestia soy!!!, como no me di cuenta :wallbash:


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos con una obra de un representante conocido del Art Decó vernáculo.. tiene varias obras conocidas...


----------



## uruguay360

bue... espero unos minutos y sino aparecer nadie, bajo la cortina, y abrimos mañana , espero un poco pero me parece que se pelaron sin decir nada...hmmm.. que feo ...


----------



## IFER

perdón, perdón... andaba cerca.. je

Ahora no me doy cuenta, che. Te iba a decir 21 de Setiembre y Bulevar, pero no creo...


----------



## uruguay360

solo como Pinochet en el Dia del amigo...apago la radio, las luces, bajo la cortina, ta mañana...


----------



## IFER

jajajaja ta mañana...


----------



## uruguay360

hmmm, nop, cerca de un edificio muy importante de la ciudad, sobre avenida...obra del Arquitecto DAgosto .


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Mmmm...me suena me suena pero no arriesgo...


----------



## IFER

Cerca de Bulevar Artigas y Maldonado ??


----------



## uruguay360

Hmmmmm, si, cerca...Pero dele Don iLIGNELLI, ARRIESGUE QUE NO LE VAMOS A COBRAR NADA....


----------



## uruguay360

A ver si revive con esto porque la otra quedo por esa...
De que edificio importante forma parte este detalle?


----------



## oriental

hola,, queria la anterior , 18 y las primeras cuadras desde el tunel


----------



## uruguay360

nop, le decia a Fer que esta cerca de su disparo,Bvar Artigas y Malldonado...lo escucho por la otra, eh ?


----------



## IFER

Insisto con la anterior...

Bulevar Artigas y Charrúa ???


----------



## uruguay360

no, cerca, cerca, y de la otra, que me dice don Fer?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> A ver si revive con esto porque la otra quedo por esa...
> De que edificio importante forma parte este detalle?


Me suena al inacabado SODRE


----------



## oriental

es por br y 21?? el edificio importante es la facultad de arquitectura?


----------



## oriental

estaba leyendo q fer habia dicho , eso mismo 21 y br , disculpa


----------



## uruguay360

y si... vamos a darla por buena, el edificio cercano es la Fac de arq, si señor, este edificio de viviendas esta en bvar y Durazno, a sus pies esta la escalinata, recuerdan, en cuanto al otro, no es el Sodre , emilio, vayan tirando que veo si tengo alguna otra para ayudar sin deschavar...


----------



## uruguay360

Hay detalles que no pasaran desapercibidos para los sagaces concurrentes a este thread, que lindo es ser malo !!!!!


----------



## oriental

esta en palermo?


----------



## uruguay360

ahhhhh, la vieja y querida triangulacion !!! no, no está en Palermo!! JOJOJOJOJO (risa malévola)


----------



## oriental

tirar un verde como se dice , jajajaaj


----------



## uruguay360

esta perfecto y es un buen razonamiento, pero bue, hay que ponerle color...


----------



## oriental

por el letrero parece tres cruces


----------



## uruguay360

ya va ayuda


----------



## uruguay360

bue.. si con esto no sale, volve y mira bien... :banana:


----------



## oriental

se va asomando , me parece por av italia


----------



## uruguay360

nop, mas centrico, es muuy conocido y para los amantes de la arquitectura, un mojón en la ciudad...dicho sea de paso, sin ser una maravilla, muy lindo banner, no?


----------



## El Alemán

Palacio Lapido...


----------



## oriental




----------



## uruguay360

YESSSS SIR !! ta clarito, no ?, bue.. se sube algo ?


----------



## oriental

jajajajajjjjjajajajajaja


----------



## oriental

contrate un modelo para la foto


----------



## uruguay360

a ver don oriental comente mis aprecicaciones, como anduve?, lo tengo recontravisto, recontra... pero...tire una pista, Andes y Uruguay no es ?


----------



## uruguay360

ese es usté don Oriental ? lo que podria salir hacer una piuerta asi, hoy en dia, suponiendo que encuentres quien te la haga como la gente, no se sabe lo que te pueden cobrar, nomas en Carrara o Zunino te deguellan de parado...


----------



## oriental

mas centrico se fue muy afuera,, se acuerda del acosta y lara?


----------



## oriental

que tallado es verdad, madera noble y que detalles,, no el modelo no soy yo, pero sirvio para saber el tamanio


----------



## uruguay360

peor... me acuerdo de Acosta y Lara...pero no... no me da la edad don Oriental...el liceo dice usted ?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Tengo una foto para tirar... me muero de ganas


----------



## oriental

esta rodeado de cines


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Los grandes cines serán los de la Torre de los Profesionales?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿Rodeado de cines?

Entonces debe andar por Colonia entre Yaguarón y Ejido (frutaaaaaaa)


----------



## oriental

por ahi , hay dos cinecitos en esa acera y enfrente hay dos grandes cines


----------



## uruguay360

Colonia entre Paraguay y Rondeau !!! es lo que pense al principio y no sae porque no lo dije
Si me toca a mi, subi vos y sacate las ganas


----------



## oriental

exacto a la vuelta de la ACF , del noveau de acosta y lara y guerra,esa casa tiene una torre mirador muy interesante desde ahi se puede ver la iglesia del cerrito ,,,dele con todo emilio


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ahí va la mía










Como la saquen al toque me corto las bo... las venas


----------



## uruguay360

vieron lo que es la parte trasera de esa casa, estoy en tratativaS PARA VER SI PUEDO CONSEGUIR UNAS TOMAS PARA MI SITIO


----------



## uruguay360

Parana entre Juncal y Ciudadela, a la vuelta del Edificio Juncal de Vilamajó !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿alguna idea?


----------



## uruguay360

A la fruta tengo, a la frutaaaaaaaa !!!!! ( pero puede ser)


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Uruguay no anda lejos geográficamente, pero sí conceptualmente


----------



## uruguay360

o por el sol su frente por 25 de Mayo... 
bananas, manzanas tengoooooo


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> A la fruta tengo, a la frutaaaaaaaa !!!!! ( pero puede ser)


Tire que vamos juntando pa la verduleria


----------



## uruguay360

inmediaciones de la Plaza Zavala, tipo parte de atras de Caja Bancaria o algo asi ?
a lo rico kiwiiiiiiii


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> inmediaciones de la Plaza Zavala, tipo parte de atras de Caja Bancaria o algo asi ?
> a lo rico kiwiiiiiiii


frío frío


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Es el lado insólito de algo conocido... y ya he dicho demasiado


----------



## uruguay360

y don oriental? no ayuda con nada en esta mano ? mire que no le pido una pieza, pero un tresito...


----------



## uruguay360

es buena esta Emilio, tira una pista...


----------



## oriental

es una obra bastante vieja por lo visto ..no sera esa de florida??


----------



## oriental

es de palenga y esta en bajada..


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No sé por qué mis comentarios aparecen en cualquier orden... es decir como si los hubiera posteado hace minutos...
Asumo que vieron la pista.

No se qué es "palenga"


----------



## oriental

el camion de la constructora, dice alvaro palenga, podria ser el viejo sodre inconcluso


----------



## uruguay360

que gil, es la calle Uruguay !! muy buena Oriental !!


----------



## uruguay360

florida esta en subida camino a 18, si es la que digo yo esquina Mercedes.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

oriental said:


> el camion de la constructora, dice alvaro palenga, podria ser el viejo sodre inconcluso


¡¡¡AY!!!! Me agarraron por el nombre del camión!!! Ni había pensado en ello.
Sí, es el SODRE, pero sobre la Avda. Uruguay. Algo así como el lado oculto de la Luna.

Ahora mismo subo una tanda en su hilo entre las que esta ésta

SU turno


----------



## uruguay360

alvaro Palenga ??? el actual edificio de la presidencia en plaza independencia, la pista es el buzo a rayas o la bajada de Ciudadela camino al rio de la plata ?


----------



## uruguay360

que gil, es la calle Uruguay !! muy buena Oriental !!


----------



## uruguay360

que gil!! la calle Uruguay!! muy buena Oriental !!


----------



## oriental

dele 360 la suya


----------



## uruguay360

le toca austed Oriental, acerto, pero si no va , me voy aprontando pa subir


----------



## uruguay360

facil facil facil


----------



## oriental

ciudad vieja?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Punta Carretas Shopping. La parte de los juegos infantiles


----------



## uruguay360

no, es cierto que es bien parecido.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Montevideo Shopping. La parte del Bowling


----------



## uruguay360

si, don oriental, ciudad vieja


----------



## uruguay360

no, es cierto que es bien parecido.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

El que está al lado de AECID (Agencia Española para no se qué), que está a su vez al lado de la embajada de México.

Es un edificio que se alquila y antes fue un banco.

Calle Buenos Aires


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Dentro de la CV es lo único que puede ser (creo)


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Mepa que me voy a la caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## uruguay360

no, no es ese Emilio, que la verdad no me doy cuenta cual es el que decis...es verdad, son pocos los que pueden ser...


----------



## oriental

a mi me sonaba por la ciudad vieja , ahi q fue el error,


----------



## uruguay360

ah, vos decis el ex banco do Brazil, en la esquina de 25 y misiones, no no es ese


----------



## uruguay360

yo me voy a dormir tambien, hasta mañana, pero ahora que me doy cuenta creo que cometi un error, y con esto te digo casi la respuesta, no esta en la CV


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Estoy más solo que la UNA y son las doceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> ah, vos decis el ex banco do Brazil, en la esquina de 25 y misiones, no no es ese


No, no... yo digo el que dije


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> yo me voy a dormir tambien, hasta mañana, pero ahora que me doy cuenta creo que cometi un error, y con esto te digo casi la respuesta, no esta en la CV


O sea que está ahí no más... pero no caigo


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Y me caigo de sueño. ¡A domani!


----------



## uruguay360

despues fijense en este tigre !!! http://www.stephenwiltshire.co.uk/

nos vemos


----------



## oriental

este acuarelista es uruguayo 


http://www.alvarocastagnet.net/galleries.html


----------



## uruguay360

Muchas gracias, Oriental, está buenísimo, además tengo debilidad por la acuarela. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Las esquinas de pocitos sobre la rambla son todas edificios altos... y de las calles interiores no las conozco tanto


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhhhh, eso pasa por andar todo el dia por la CV!!! je


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Bueno amigazo... me parece que será hasta mañana.

SALUTE


----------



## uruguay360

Soy mas bueno que Lassie atada...


----------



## uruguay360

dele, dele, vaya, que sino manhana se me duerme en la CV !!! yo tambien manhana safari fotografico por esos barrios alejados de la mano de dios que tanto le hacen sufrir...llevo lentes largos asi que aprontese para los detalles


----------



## uruguay360

una verguenza.. todos se fueron a bailar...


----------



## Parlanchín

Mmmm esa casona está en el Prado, cerca de donde vive nuestro querido moderador...


----------



## oriental

es una esquina de pocitos y ahi vivio un famoso , es asi ? 360


----------



## uruguay360

Adios don Parlanchin, es efectivamente una esquina de Pocitos (no es el Prado) y allí vivió alguien que hoy es famoso (por lo menos para nosotros) aunque no fuera tan famoso evidentemente ya tenia mucha guita. Pero todo eso yo ya lo habia dicho, no ? jeje.


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Hay alguna persona en esta foto?


----------



## SebaFun

Parlanchín said:


> ¿Hay alguna persona en esta foto?


:yes:


Parlanchín said:


>


----------



## Parlanchín

Así es Seba, espero que ahora subas vos alguna pic kay:


----------



## Parlanchín

¡Suban algo parlanchines!


----------



## SebaFun

Està facil:
No es mia la foto pero me prendo:


----------



## uruguay360

edificio de 18 y Minas esq suroeste


----------



## uruguay360

Donde esta este hermoso edificio?


----------



## SebaFun

uruguay360 said:


> edificio de 18 y Minas esq suroeste











*CorrectooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo*


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, ahi tienen para empezar a tirar bolazos...


----------



## SebaFun

Barrio centro?


----------



## oriental

en la av rondeau?


----------



## Parlanchín

La alegoría representa a Ariel elevándose y desapareciendo para siempre en un haz de luz al ser liberado.


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Dónde está esta cúpula?


----------



## oriental

18 de julio y yi


----------



## uruguay360

18 Y YI, ESQ NORESTE


----------



## uruguay360

ARGGHHHHH, PERDI !!!!


----------



## Parlanchín

oriental said:


> 18 de julio y yi


Si señor!! :banana:


----------



## oriental




----------



## oriental

pero suba una 360 q me voy a un cumpleanios,


----------



## uruguay360

Muy buena tu explicacion Parlanchin, gracias, estas cosas enriquecen el thread


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Como veo que esto esta quedado hace días me animo a subir alguna... sin respetar ningún orden ni turno.

¿Saben dónde está?


----------



## El_hereje

Ciudad Vieja (no tengo más datos :lol

Abrazos!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Edificio conocido por todos... piensen, piensen


----------



## Parlanchín

Se trata del edificio más antiguo del MTOP


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Parlanchín said:


> Se trata del edificio más antiguo del MTOP


Brillante... ¿cómo lo sacaste? Pensé que iba a costar más. Ahora que lo adivinaste subo varias fotos del MTOP en el Safari de la CV

TE TOCA


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Dónde está?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Más fácil imposible. Una de las fuentes de la Plaza Independencia. Se veía de fondo la chapa de la obra de la Torre ejecutiva que ya ha sido retirada.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

La foto excelente


----------



## Parlanchín

¡Para vos no hay foto imposible Emilio!

A ver que ponés ahora...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

A ver qué tal anda esta...


----------



## Parlanchín

Av.del Libertador y Nueva York


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno.. el auto.


----------



## uruguay360

A ver que dicen los entendidos en estos asuntos...es muy facil seguramente.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Perdón, pero como posteaste la foto perdiste derecho al auto y al viaje. Sorry.

Respecto a la foto, se me ocurre el edificio de 18 y Yaguarón... pero conociéndote no será tan fácil.


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, pará que retiro la foto !!! y para peor por hacerme el simpático y el bueno, sí es el edificio de 18 y Yaguaron, el viejo edificio del Café Montevideo !!! No, si aqui hay que salir a matar, la proxima un detallecito sacado con el 400 mm en la ciudad de Melo, ya van a ver... subi nomás!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Lo que pasa es que no leiste la letra chica del contrato... jajaja

Te tiro una fácilonga


----------



## uruguay360

la verdad que para mis conocimientos y sapiencia general, este pretendido acertijo es demasiado facil, loco !! no seas malo, pone algo dificil, asi no jego mas, necesito sentirme presionado, no me da ni pa empezar...eeeeeh, es en la CV, no?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> la verdad que para mis conocimientos y sapiencia general, este pretendido acertijo es demasiado facil, loco !! no seas malo, pone algo dificil, asi no jego mas, necesito sentirme presionado, no me da ni pa empezar...eeeeeh, es en la CV, no?


No le doy ni una pista... para que se sienta más presionado y la adrenalina le ayude a las neuronas


----------



## federico87

Si no me equivoco está en la peatonal Sarandí pasando el Registro civil y por ahi por donde esta el Bandes.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

federico87 said:


> Si no me equivoco está en la peatonal Sarandí pasando el Registro civil y por ahi por donde esta el Bandes.


Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrectoooooooooooooo


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Tiro otra


----------



## Tatito

Colonia y Gaboto??


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No, no, no


----------



## oriental

hola, calle parana


----------



## Ger_man

¿18 de Julio y Tacuarembó?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No, no, no


----------



## oriental

juncal esq parana,


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

oriental said:


> juncal esq parana,



Síiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



















Le toca Sr. Oriental


----------



## uruguay360

guenas noches...


----------



## oriental

*buenas noches*


----------



## uruguay360

te digo que hace dias que vengo pintado !!! ni idea, sino nos salva Emilio...


----------



## oriental

*ayuda, en el mismo frente*


----------



## uruguay360

Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## oriental

no ,


----------



## uruguay360

me doy cuenta que lo tengo re visto, pero...el Vaccaro ??


----------



## oriental

negativo


----------



## oriental




----------



## uruguay360

tengo que decir que asi me pongas el cartel con el nombre de la calle a ésta no la tengo vista y eso que es muy linda...por decir algo...calle Canelones


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## uruguay360

que , estuve mal ???:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## oriental

casi al final de canelones , . paralela , y esta bastante escondida.


----------



## uruguay360

es notable y la verad es que no la ubico, es casi Bvar, noÉ me repiquetea pero la verdad es que no la tengo para nada.


----------



## uruguay360

Durazno o Edil Hugo Prato


----------



## oriental

*le bajamos el martillo. es a tres cuadras , suba una 360*

a la vuelta del parque hotel


----------



## uruguay360

NOOOO, es en Lauro Muller !!!! es cierto !!! hace años que no paso y la habia visto sin arreglar, no te puedo creer que no la reconoci!! gueno, que la vamos a hacer, le subo una en un ratito.


----------



## uruguay360

a ver como andan los cracks del foro !!! va con trampas, mentiras, engaños y todo lo que pude.


----------



## Tatito

Faaaaaa.. serás peleador!!! debe de haber 10000 balconcitos asi en Montevideo... jejeje


----------



## oriental

muy centrico pero no,,,un descuentito maestro? esto es como mostrar el dedo de una estatua


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, fijense que no son balconcitos comunes, digo la herreria... semicirculares...bien centrico, si, y no sobre 18...por ahora eso...


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## oriental

por av libertador?


----------



## uruguay360

al sur de dieciocho, es una cara poco comun de un edificio relativamewnte conocido y singular


----------



## oriental

podia ampliar la informacion ? maestro


----------



## uruguay360

Me parece que fue una mala eleccion y los estoy complicando, les digo lo que es y pasemos a otra foto: es el edificio de San José y Julio Herrera, creo, que tiene los pisos superiores retirados hacia atrás, de clara inspiracion art deco. Es la cara posterior, que mira hacia 18 de julio.


----------



## uruguay360

a ver si con esta nos enderezamos


----------



## oriental

hola, ibiquy??


----------



## uruguay360

nop, el viejo cine Radio City decis vos? no, no es...


----------



## oriental

si , me parecio, pero anda por el centro , sino por rivera


----------



## uruguay360

POR EL CENTRO, AMIGO


----------



## oriental

en san jose , es un edificio


----------



## uruguay360

no. ni lo uno ni lo otro!


----------



## oriental

no puede cambiar el angulo?


----------



## uruguay360

haremos lo posible...


----------



## oriental

gracias maestro


----------



## Ger_man

¿No es un edificio que está por Yaguarón entre 18 y Colonia? Me refiero a uno que está detrás de donde está el edificio de Maroñas.


----------



## oriental

que paso 360


----------



## uruguay360

Perdonen gente !! Estoy meta laburar !!! Es efectivamente como dice German, el edificio al lado del Edificio de El Día, es decir, La Galería Yaguaron. Que postee el que quiera !!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Hace un mes que este hilo quedó estancado... A ver si alguien sabe dónde está esto


----------



## Tatito

Mmmmm... es por la CV Emilio?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No, esta vez no.


----------



## nandoferuru

Es muy similar a una torre del parque rodo...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Será similar, pero no igual... porque tampoco está en el Parque Rodó (jeje)

¿Quieren una ayudita?


----------



## Ger_man

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> ¿Quieren una ayudita?


Sí, queremos ayuda, yo la verdad que no tengo ni idea de dónde puede ser.


----------



## Tatito

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> ¿Quieren una ayudita?


:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Pista I










Si siguen perdidos muestro un plano más amplio aún.

SALUDOS


----------



## oriental

hola gente, millan


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No, no, no...

Y va la última pista ¿Ahora sí?


----------



## Ger_man

Eso es la esquina de Fernández Crespo y Mercedes frente al BPS, desde hace unos años paso todos los días por ahí y nunca me había fijado en eso, me siento avergonzado hno:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ger_man said:


> Eso es la esquina de Fernández Crespo y Mercedes frente al BPS, desde hace unos años paso todos los días por ahí y nunca me había fijado en eso, me siento avergonzado hno:


No se sienta avergonzado. Siéntase el ganador del desafío. 

Te toca postear.


----------



## Ger_man




----------



## oriental

facultad de ingenieria , arq vilamajo , no sabia que se estaba cayendo


----------



## oriental




----------



## oriental




----------



## Ger_man

Era la facultad de Ingeniería nomás, bien ahí oriental. kay:


----------



## yo uruguayo

es el mismo edificio de ahora?


----------



## oriental

*yo habia subido esta foto pero quedo desordenada, ahora si ahi va*

foto de montevideo


----------



## Ger_man

¿No hay pistas?


----------



## espectro

es un edificio publico tipo escuela?


----------



## yo uruguayo

edificio público esta claro que es la cosa es queeeeeeeeeeeee???????????


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Por su mal estado de conservación podría ser el edificio sobre la rambla de la C.V. (cerca de la chimenea). Creo que fue algo de OSE o de saneamiento.


----------



## oriental

*fue un hospital*


----------



## arac

Jajaja, estoy perfecto con el timing!
Ya había dicho que pasaba mi turno


----------



## oriental

*voy subiendo esta para no perder el ritmo,*


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Tiene pinta de reloj de campanario pero ¿de qué iglesia será?


----------



## NicoBolso

¿El reloj de Tres Cruces?


----------



## oriental

ambos no , es un reloj q tiene aproximadamente 2 mts de diametro, muy ingles

agrego que tiene campanario . pero no es un edificio religioso


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿Es en Montevideo?


----------



## oriental

si , y centrico


----------



## oriental




----------



## arac

¿Mercado de la Abundancia?


----------



## oriental

No, el mercado no es. 
tiene cuatro faces , 4 relojes,


----------



## oriental

ahi se ve el campanario


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿El edificio abandonado sobre la rambla a la altura de Florida? Creo que era de la compañía de gas o de OSE o de algo así. Seguro que es ése.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> ¿El edificio abandonado sobre la rambla a la altura de Florida? Creo que era de la compañía de gas o de OSE o de algo así. Seguro que es ése.


Sí, el edificio de la Compañía del Gas. Está abandonado?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Miaplacidus said:


> Sí, el edificio de la Compañía del Gas. Está abandonado?


Hasta donde yo sé sí. Creo que había un proyecto de aprovechar toda esa zona para hacer un parque o algo así, pero no sé en qué anda.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Mi foto...










¿Dónde está?


----------



## oriental

eso es de vilamajo y esta en santiago de chile, enfrente a la intendencia


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

oriental said:


> eso es de vilamajo y esta en santiago de chile, enfrente a la intendencia


eeeeeeeeeeeee... No. hno:


----------



## oriental

por mercedes esq yi (o alguna otra no recuerdo bien ) es el centro de aviacion civil


----------



## yo uruguayo

que poco que se de mvd che y eso que me lo he recorrido todo no ubco nada de lo que han puesto aca hno:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

oriental said:


> por mercedes esq yi (o alguna otra no recuerdo bien ) es el centro de aviacion civil


Bueno, no sé si es ese centro que dices, porque no hay ninguna placa, pero sí es por esa zona. Tengo varias fotos, pero no veo que haya un hilo al cual subirlas. Tal vez cree uno.


----------



## espectro

¿algun ministerio?


----------



## Tatito

Cuidad Vieja?


----------



## oriental

plaza libertad , edificio sorocabana


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Espectro y Oriental: NO
Tatito: SÍ (fácil de adivinar la zona ¿no?)

Es un edificio grande y lindo, bien cuidado y rodeado de otros muy queridos por todo el foro.


----------



## Ger_man

¿Puede ser el edificio de la Junta Departamental?


----------



## oriental

emilio un decuentito . es muy chiquito ese detalle


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Sí, es un detalle muy chico, pero qué le vamos a hacer.
No es la junta departamental...

Les tiro una pista y no pidan más: calle 25 de mayo


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Che, ¿nadie tira una posibilidad?


----------



## Ger_man

Es que está complicada Emilio, el público está pidiendo una ayudita más.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Un regalo... a metros del Imperium


----------



## Litox08

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Los maté mal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajajaja


Por el color de la fachada y las pistas que dió Emilio parece que fuera La Vivienda de Antonio Serratosa. Pero nunca le presté tanta atención a los detalles del edificio como para darme cuenta jeje.

Es ese Emilio???


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Como veo que es imposible les cuento: es un detalle de la puerta del edificio que está frente al de Montevideo Gas. es decir a la izquierda del imperium building. Es un edificio muy lindo del que he subido muchas fotos.

Les tiro otra, espero que más fácil


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

A vr qué me dicen de ésta... les digo como pista que para mí es un total misterio todo, menos dónde queda


----------



## oriental

esta en el centro de la manzana , entrada por la calle colonia (esq paraguay) bastante art nouveau


----------



## arac

¿La guarida del nosferatu criollo? Da miedo eso Emilio!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

oriental said:


> esta en el centro de la manzana , entrada por la calle colonia (esq paraguay) bastante art nouveau


Correcto. Es una cosa rarísima que queda justo en medio de la manzana y que además no hay forma de saber a cuál de las casas pertenece, pues no hay ninguna fachada en el mismo estilo.





































El premio por ser tan observador, oriental, es que te toca subir.

SALUDOS


----------



## Tatito

^^Siempre me llamó atencion esa cosa ahi... habria que meterse en esos cines de dudosa reputacion que hay por Colonia para averiguarlo... jejeje


----------



## oriental

*Hola muhachos un mosaico de glauco capozolli en edificio de montevideo,*


----------



## Larobi

Por 18 ... era el edificio del Acuario Buenos Aires


----------



## oriental

exactamente larobi , su turno, aunque esta muy sucio y mal iluminado , es muy interesante , del desaparecido Glauco Capozolli,


----------



## Ger_man

:lol: :lol: Me matá la imagen de Susana.

Pensé que la imagen que publicó Tatito era de un lugar cerca de Tres Cruces que tiene esas mismas letras, ya era raro que acertara dos veces seguidas en el juego, no tengo tanta suerte.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Luego subo una y los mato


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

A ver, Señores...


----------



## SebaFun

Alguno del banco central en la ciudad vieja?


----------



## arac

En la explanada de la intendencia?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

arac said:


> En la explanada de la intendencia?


¡Demonios! Qué rápido que lo sacaste



















TE TOCA


----------



## arac

^ Paso...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Recojo el guante



















Ambas fotos son del mismo edificio


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Vamos muchachos, un esfuercito... si no voy a pensar que son poco observadores


----------



## oriental

hola, feliz2010

eso puede ser una casa reciclada en la CV, maestro puede ser una ayudita?


----------



## Ger_man

Pa, la verdad que no tengo ni idea dónde está eso, ya he dicho que los detalles no son lo mio.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

No, muchachos, andan re perdidos. A ver si con esto mejoramos... todos han pasado delante de esto muchas veces, eso seguro.


----------



## oriental

tres cruces


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

oriental said:


> tres cruces


Sí, es la escuela pública de Tres Cruces, en la esquinita que le "falta" al shopping, donde está esta escuela y una capilla. Ahora te toca Oriental


----------



## oriental

no es montevideo , es un balneario


----------



## Tatito

oriental said:


> no es montevideo , es un balneario


La cruz del Cerro Pan de Azucar...


----------



## oriental

*exactamente Tatito , subi una*


----------



## Tatito

Ahí voy...


----------



## oriental

18 y convencion


----------



## Tatito

Exactamente señor!!! 

Es este edificio de 18 y Convención









Tire usted ahora...


----------



## Ger_man

¡Ah, pero así no se puede! Publican una foto y no te dan tiempo ni de pensarla que ya la adivinan, ta capaz que nunca la hubieran sacado porque nunca veo esos detalles, pero ni me dieron la oportunidad de tirar fruta :lol: :lol:


----------



## oriental




----------



## uruguay360

Buenaaassss Feliz 2010 para todos!! Mercado de la Abundancia, San Jose y Yaguaron, amigo.


----------



## oriental

exactamente ,felicidades, la foto desde el bar montevideo


----------



## uruguay360

Es mas facil de lo que parece. Je :banana::banana:


----------



## oriental

villa biarritz


----------



## uruguay360

Jejeje, aca no se puede dar un centimetro!! Muy bien Oriental, te toca!! Es el detalle del Edificio El indio del Arq. Caprario, 1946.


----------



## oriental




----------



## uruguay360

Lo peor es que lo tengo re visto perooo....el Palacio Legislativo ?


----------



## uruguay360

No, no, el Paraninfo!


----------



## Tatito

Paaaa... vi una muy parecida hace unos dias... pero no les digo donde porque quizas la uso para jugar... jejeje...

Ni idea oriental... alguna pista??


----------



## oriental

esta en CV


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Me costó ubicarlo, pero lo tenía en mis arcivos (jajaja)

Se trata del juzgado de la calle Buenos Aires, a una cuadra o así del Solís.


----------



## oriental

*exactamente , ( subo dos fotos tuyas) subite una emilio*


----------



## uruguay360

A la flauta!!! y este Emilio Rodrigo sin barba quien es?? jeje, saludos Emilio!! Ya decia yo que cuando llegaras se solucionaba el asunto, vas a subir algo?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Veo que mi look veraniego causa conmoción en el auditorio, jeje. Es sólo temporal, para que se refresque la cabeza durante el verano.

Bueno, acá va el nuevo desafío ¿dónde está?










Evidentemente la respuesta no puede ser "En el Cordón", se espera un poquito más


----------



## oriental

maestro , un poquito mas de informacion?


----------



## oriental

voy a patear, 
"frente al gaucho "


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Nonononononono


----------



## uruguay360

Uno diria que es "la ahuja" en Hermano Damasceno entre Cerro Largo y Paysandú


----------



## uruguay360

jejeje, si Oriental! es la puerta de la casa de Mauricio Cravotto. Tirate una. jejeje


----------



## oriental

monumento


----------



## uruguay360

Alegoria en el monumento al Baron de Mauá, Maldonado y Ciudadela.


----------



## oriental

claro que si 360, su turno,


----------



## uruguay360

Voy a buscar algo, si tenes alguna a mano dale vos nomas!


----------



## oriental




----------



## uruguay360

Constituyente entre Carlos Roxlo y Minas?


----------



## uruguay360

o 18 de Julio esq Acevedo Diaz, son parecidos los dos.


----------



## oriental

en este caso es centrico, *****-figari-saavedra


----------



## oriental

ahi esta el veterano pagandole al diarero


----------



## uruguay360

entonces Paraguay entre Mercedes y Uruguay, dentro de tu "area de influencia", no?


----------



## uruguay360

ah no, acabo de ver el pago al diariero!! me parece que no es Paraguay!


----------



## oriental

en la zona si . suba una 360


----------



## uruguay360

La rinconada de la Plaza Cagancha! es verdad ese es otro del tipo, tenes razon!, voy a ver que tengo, creo que ya te dije, pero estoy sin lectora de cedes y por lo tanto me tengo que arreglar con lo que tengo dentro de la maquina y aca tengo mas que nada laburo!


----------



## oriental

*voy subiendo a las hermanas .*


----------



## Tatito

18 y Aquiles Lanza, frente al ex Cine Trocadero


----------



## oriental

exactamente tatito, subite una .
son parecidas con las otras de la ciudad vieja, eso era lo qie dijiste en la otra. no?


----------



## Tatito

Ahi va señor, esa la tenía para subir a jugar, por eso la sabía. 
Son muy parecidas a las de la Cuidad Vieja si, dame un ratito y busco alguna...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

PARA COMPARAR:

las de la Ciudad Vieja








[/QUOTE]

las de 18 de julio








[/QUOTE]

SALUDOS


----------



## Tatito

^^Ahí va... son parecidas si... pero tienen (despues que las miras un ratito) unas cuantas diferencias, gracias Emilio por la comparación _in situ_

Acá va la mia de martes a la noche 












.


----------



## SebaFun

El que esta en la esquina de 18 pegado al palacio brasil?


----------



## oriental

yaguaron?


----------



## Tatito

No Seba, no esta por 18... y tampoco por Yaguarón, oriental pero vos estas mas cerca, jejeje.

Acá les dejo una ampliacion visual... 













.


----------



## Ger_man

¿El edificio de Maroñas Entertainment?


----------



## Tatito

Ger_man said:


> ¿El edificio de Maroñas Entertainment?


No señor... justo habia dicho que ni sobre 18 ni sobre Yaguarón, y me mandás 18 y Yaguarón :lol:

Esta en la parte norte del Centro, y si les sirve como dato: el local de la PB era un Banco, pero hoy no hay nada allí.


----------



## Ger_man

Pa, entendí cualquier cosa leí a la pasada y pensé que decías que estaba por Yaguaron. Pido disculpas por mi error.

Seguiré pensando en dónde pude hacer visto eso porque me suena familiar.


----------



## Tatito

Todo bien Ger_man, te bromeaba porque me dió gracia, no es para andar pidiendo disculpas.

Si eso te suena, este plano mas amplio de otra de las ventanas te puede ayudar...











PD: A pesar de que la sucursal del Banco cerró, dicha institución continúa operando en Uruguay (o sea, no es un banco fundido)




.


----------



## Ger_man

Pa ahora me dejaste mal porque confirme que he viste ese lugar pero no tengo mi idea donde es.


----------



## oriental

av rondeau


----------



## SebaFun

Para mi es en avenida uruguay


----------



## Tatito

Edit


----------



## Tatito

oriental said:


> av rondeau


:nono: 

Aunque encaraste para el cuadrante correcto del mapa...


----------



## Tatito

SebaFun said:


> Para mi es en avenida uruguay


aja... no estas mal... es sobre Av. Uruguay... esquina??


----------



## oriental

por av libertador (ex-agraciada) vereda oeste


----------



## SebaFun

Tatito said:


> aja... no estas mal... es sobre Av. Uruguay... esquina??


Esquina Rio Branco?


----------



## uruguay360

Uruguay esq Yi , acera suroeste?


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Uruguay esq Yi , acera suroeste?


Usté si que la tiene clara estimado...




















Le toca!!! 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Que increible, he estado pensando que era esa desde hace dos dias? que la pusiste y nunca lo dije porque no me terminaba de convencer, lo que es peor...tengo fotos de ella y ni me moleste en mirarlas !! que gil !! deme un ratito, que subo, pero tratare de darles con un caño!!


----------



## Ger_man

Con razón, mirá dónde era, ahora me doy cuenta por qué me resultaba familiar, cada tanto paso por ahí, es un edifico muy bonito, siempre me gustó esa esquina por eso le vi los detalles.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, vamos a ver como andan con éste...el que lo ha visto lo recuerda, lastima que se les ocurriera rellenar el primer tramo de la escalera, sino estaria mejor, de todas formas, un conjuntito interesante...


----------



## SebaFun

^^:lol::lol::lol:

Bueno, seguiré a coegas hasta mañana, pero a tirarle a adivinar digo el buceo verdad?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿Punta Gorda?


----------



## Larobi

Síííí ... ¿te animás a tirar una ubicación más exacta? Mientras, subo la foto de toda la fachada ... (es para ponerte la nota final, pero ya salvaste :lol


----------



## Larobi




----------



## SebaFun

Quiero un apto de los de atras, que vista deben tener:drool:


----------



## Larobi

Marchaste en dos panes con fritas, SebaFun!! Te primereó Emilio!! :banana:

La vista es fabulosa ... de otro planeta ... ojalá cumplas tu sueño ... 

(andá por los tejados, seguramente así sí llegarás :lol


----------



## SebaFun

Es verdad! todo lo que me decis es verdad

Primero que perdi como caracol en carrera de velocidad contra los keniatas:lol:

Segundo que solo trepado en las tejas voy a llegar a tener un apto ahi

Dura realidad para el gato funhno:

Abrazo grande larobi:hug:


----------



## Larobi

Emilio querido: ¿te animás a tirar un datito más exacto, cerca de qué, por lo menos? Igual, ganaste! Andá subiendo una, y dale suave que estamos en verano, y el lema es cero stress!


----------



## SebaFun

Para mi es la rambla rep. mexico en punta gorda.


----------



## oriental

pero que gusto mas kitsch que tiene coco, :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Más datos de la "locación" anterior no sé, Adiviné por el diseño marino y el estilo de entrada, pero sin duda es sobre la rambla de Punta Gorda.

Acá va el nuevo desafío



Se parece al New York de 18 de julio... pero no es


----------



## Larobi

Lo de "el Coco" siempre me mató :lol::lol::lol: ... si a eso le sumás los lobos marinos como fieras micénicas, la columna verde y ese capitel "de oro" ? ... todo es muy, muy ... no hay palabras!! Simpático, diría yo! 

Está en la zona del Hotel Oceanía, Hemingway ... Rambla República de México. Hay casas hermosas allí. Después de que Emilio dijera "Punta Gorda", SebaFun tiró Rambla Rep. de México, así que van mis saludos y felicitaciones, aunque sea!

(SebaFun, acá no hay segundos premios. Es a todo o nada, somos así )

En cuanto al desafío de Emilio: por empezar el juego, puedo decir ... ¿San Martín?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Larobi said:


> En cuanto al desafío de Emilio: por empezar el juego, puedo decir ... ¿San Martín?


 Frío como Presidente en base Artigas


----------



## Ger_man

¿Puede ser el edificio de la constructora Teyma que está por la calle Uruguay?


----------



## SebaFun

Eso para mi es calle colonia...


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Ger_man said:


> ¿Puede ser el edificio de la constructora Teyma que está por la calle Uruguay?



+1, lo mismo pensé.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ger_man said:


> ¿Puede ser el edificio de la constructora Teyma que está por la calle Uruguay?


Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

Te toca. Tengo una foto donde se ve un poco más que ya subiré.

SALUDOS


----------



## Ger_man

Wiiiiiii acerté.    
:banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2:

Como no esperaba ganar no tengo ninguna foto para publicar, busqué en el baúl de los recuerdos y la verdad que no encontré nada interesante, así que le dejo el lugar a alguien más para que siga el juego.


----------



## uruguay360

Y bué... lleven esta....


----------



## Larobi

¡¡Pah!! Saláu ... Ni idea ... ¿dónde está ese tarro? :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

centro...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Puede ser un ángulo raro del Palacio Díaz


...claro que también podría ser cualquier otra cosa


----------



## oriental

av italia


----------



## uruguay360

Oriental mas cerca... me parece que la tiene y esta jugando al gato y al raton con nosotros, o conmigo, je !:banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360

Muy redondo para Palacio Diaz, no Emilio ??


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Muy redondo para Palacio Diaz, no Emilio ??


Tiré mucha fruta? Jejeje


----------



## uruguay360

:lol::lol: Me parece que si, don Emilio :nuts::nuts:
Igual usté es un grande !! tire otra frutita !!


----------



## Tatito

Sale alguna pista don Uruguay??


----------



## Larobi

*cualquier pista sirve ...*

¿¿¿¿Y????? Largue un datito, Uruguay360 ... ese megatarro me tiene intrigada ...


----------



## uruguay360

Es parte de un edificio graaande, de 6 ó 7 pisos. De |Bvar Artigas hacia el este.


----------



## uruguay360

Y sobre el eje de Avda Italia como dijo Oriental..sobre las inmediaciones, no necesariamente en la misma, ni necesariamente fuera de ella, jejejeje:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360

Cómo me gustan las bananitas !!! Perdon, esto estaria fuera del post !!


----------



## oriental

Hola, yo dije av italia , pq me parece q es en el complejo hospitalar del clinicas y alrededores


----------



## uruguay360

Es dentro del complejo , si, Oriental !! afine un poco y se la damos por buena!! a usted o al que venga, no?:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Tatito

Es parte de la Clinica de Traumatologia y Ortopedia de Av. Italia y Las Heras??


.


----------



## uruguay360

Nop...cerquita.


----------



## oriental

instituto de higiene, podria ser


----------



## uruguay360

Es el Instituto de Higiene, Don Oriental!!! tirese con algo !!!:banana::banana:


----------



## oriental

:nuts:si alguien quiere subir algo bienvenido, pq no estoy en casa, no tengo fotos. gracias:bash::bash:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ya que Don Oriental invita, subo yo una


----------



## oriental

:cheers:Rincon ???????


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

oriental said:


> :cheers:Rincon ???????


Era fácil... pero Rincón ¿cerca de qué esquina?


----------



## oriental

juan carlos gomez, lado sur de la acera


----------



## oriental

oriental said:


> juan carlos gomez, lado sur


:cheers::cheers:feliz carnaval


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Excelente, claro que era fácil. TE TOCA (de nuevo)


----------



## oriental




----------



## Larobi

Café Las Misiones


----------



## oriental

*exactamente ! suba una don larobi*


----------



## Larobi

Subo una si ud. se retracta públicamente y no me dice "don" ... soy una de las pocas mujeres aquí ... :tyty:


:lol::lol::lol: (¡no se enoje, estoy bromeando!)


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Larobi said:


> Subo una si ud. se retracta públicamente y no me dice "don" ... soy una de las pocas mujeres aquí ... :tyty:
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol: (¡no se enoje, estoy bromeando!)


Compréndalo a "don" oriental, "doña" larobi... es que los nicks confunden.


----------



## Larobi

Mmmmm ... qué silencio ... ¿Oriental, estás ahí?

(bueno, ya pongo la foto ... ¡lo anterior fue un chascarrillo, che! )


----------



## Larobi




----------



## uruguay360

Deme un ratito para pensarla.... Ah ya sé, Ospedale Italiano !!!


----------



## SebaFun

Estoy seguro que ganastes, en boulevard artigas frente a la torre del congreso y la cruzm de algun lado me sonaban esos arcos.


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡uruguaiano ganaste!!! Era muy fácil ... ¡subí una!


----------



## uruguay360

Pero Doña Larobi, de dónde es usted ????? Ya subo algo !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Dónde estan estos niños, se encuentran a la vista y paciencia de todo el mundo, ya les aviso!


----------



## oriental

:cheers::cheers:hola muchachos .... y muchachas,
le dije don a una donia , disculpeme que papelon:bash::bash:

y a 360 ; se podra amumentar la informacion


----------



## uruguay360

Usté déjese de andar pidiendo ampliaciones y tire aunque sea un bolazo !!!! HAgeme el favor, Don Oriental, ya le puse que está a la vista y paciencia de tod el mundo, es decir, en un lugar muy concurrido!!! bue...le digo algo...Centro....:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Larobi

uruguay360 said:


> Pero Doña Larobi, de dónde es usted ????? Ya subo algo !!!



¿De dónde soy? Pues ... ¡de Montevideo, como puse en la ubicación! Vivo en Malvín, nací en el Reducto, y entre medio viví en tres barrios más. Como ve, montevideana total!

(ud. no puso dónde anda, ni de dónde es ... cuánto misterio ... )


----------



## oriental

es en la plaza libertad


----------



## Larobi

¿Ateneo? :nuts:


----------



## SebaFun

La base de la estatua libertad¿?


----------



## uruguay360

Perdonen la demora! Es sobre una calle importante. No es ninguna de los dichos.


----------



## oriental

calle soriano


----------



## uruguay360

no señor! Sobre la propia 18 de Julio !! no se puede decir que no ayudo !


----------



## espectro

es un lugar de juegos?


----------



## Tatito

18 de Julio entre Herrera y Obes y Rio Branco, acera sur, a dos edificios del Palacio Brasil y del Palacio Heber.


----------



## uruguay360

Si Tatito, exactamente ése !! tire una!


----------



## Tatito

Opisssss... acá estamos con una nueva adivinanza 

Donde está esto??











.


----------



## uruguay360

Interesante Tatito, y linda foto ademas !!, pero siguiendo el ejemplo de mi amigo Oriental...no podria ampliar la informacion ??:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡¡¡Tatito, qué botón que sos!!!! ¿Qué es esooooooooo? Tá grande el dinosaurio ... :nuts:

Ampliá la toma, porque no lo sacamos más ...

(¡Y feliz carnaval! )


----------



## oriental

hno::algun datito maestro??:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

No te digo yo ??? :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360

Ciudad Vieja??


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... no se me rindan que no es tan dificil.

No tengo en el momento ayudita visual pero ese lomo de tiranosaurio anda por los limites entre el Centro y la Aguada... sirve?? 



.


----------



## oriental

arriba de la ferreteria de libertador y paysandu, un edificio de 4 pisos


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Si bien el el límite del Centro y la Aguada es la calle La Paz (aunq está a una cuadra:lol:), presumo que, tal como indica Oriental, pero no con las calles exactas, sea el edificio de Galicia y Rondeau, donde se encuentra la ferretería que mencionó:yes:.

Vivo casi en frente a ese edificio, pero la foto está difícil realmente, Tato. :lol:



Saludoskay:


----------



## oriental

como dijo mi abogado, es ese edificio de 4 pisos q me referia, :bash:


----------



## Tatito

Buenos dias... que me dicen si les digo que no es ese el edificio en cuestión?? eehh??... sorprendidos?? jejejeje (risa malevola :lol

Tengo ayudita visual para demostrarle que no es ese el edificio... pero... pero... pero... no están tan lejos 












Salutes.-


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Rondeau entre Cerro Largo y Paysandú, el único edificio alto de esa cuadra... ?


----------



## Tatito

Noqtámbulo said:


> Rondeau entre Cerro Largo y Paysandú, el único edificio alto de esa cuadra... ?


De templado a tibio... jejejejeje




.


----------



## uruguay360

Cerro Largo entre Rondeau y Cuareim, la sede de los espiritistas. Tingui !!!!


----------



## Noqtámbulo

^

:lol:


Tal cual, me fijé por la ventana y es ese edificio !! :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

^^
Si!!!!!!! Igor, porque no te fijastes antes por la ventana de tu casa?:lol::lol:

Muy linda mansarda tiene


----------



## Noqtámbulo

:lol:, bueno, siempre lo miro, pero no lo relacioné con el de la foto, no me di cuenta:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Tingui !!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Recién le saqué esta foto al susodicho:lol:^^

No está en muy buen estado... y es un lindo edificio.













Saludoskay:


----------



## Tatito

Exactamente señores y señoras!!! (lo de señoras por las dudas :lol
Es ese edificio si, muy bien tinky winki!!! digo... uruguay360 jejeje...



















Va pelota uruguay!!!

PD: Noq, lo tenias a tiro de tu ventana!!! jejeje... voy a tener que ir a buscar "adivina donde esta" mas lejos de ahi... jejeje

.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Tatito said:


> PD: Noq, lo tenias a tiro de tu ventana!!! jejeje... voy a tener que ir a buscar "adivina donde esta" mas lejos de ahi... jejeje



:lol:

Que maldad, no la compliques aún más, esta zona es de riqueza arquitectónica y te queda cerca:lol:


Buenas fotos Tato, saludos


----------



## uruguay360

Gueeenooooo, dale con estaaaa!!!! :banana::banana:


----------



## Tatito

mmmmmmmm... buena toma che... pero... donde esta eso??? jejeje




.


----------



## uruguay360

Cómo buena toma ??? muy buena toma!!!! bue..dejalo asi...ah! ustedes sabran por donde esta, un edificio que está hasta en tapas de libros....


----------



## SebaFun

Centro?


----------



## uruguay360

No señor !! no señor !!! nada de centro !!!!:banana::banana:
Un comentario al margen: si la mitad del banner de hoy es verdad, es maravillosa!!
Otro que tire y pegue!!!
Donde esta el doctor Emilio?? El doctor Tatito?? La ingeniera Larobi??
Mr Noqtambulo?? Nuestro benemerito doctor Oriental??
A veeeerrrr.....


----------



## Tatito

Gracias por lo de doctor, licenciado uruguay... mmmm.... puede ser Pocitos??



.


----------



## Larobi

uruguay360 said:


> No señor !! no señor !!! nada de centro !!!!:banana::banana:
> Un comentario al margen: si la mitad del banner de hoy es verdad, es maravillosa!!
> Otro que tire y pegue!!!
> Donde esta el doctor Emilio?? El doctor Tatito?? La ingeniera Larobi??
> Mr Noqtambulo?? Nuestro benemerito doctor Oriental??
> A veeeerrrr.....



(Hong Kong parece salida de un sueño, es cierto ...)

el edificio lo tengo visto, es en la costa, pero tire algún dato ...

(Y no soy ingeniera, soy profesora de Historia, así que a mí .... ¡no me venga con historias :lol::lol::lol::lol :banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360

No es Pocitos, cerca de la costa....mmseeee....cerca de la costa....mseee. Es cerca sí. :banana::banana:
Que nuncan falten las bananitas, el dia que no haya mas bananitas para agregar me borro del foro.


----------



## SebaFun

El edificio del indio?¿


----------



## Noqtámbulo

uruguay360 said:


> Mr Noqtambulo??


:lol:

Futuro Dr. en Derecho en pocos años:banana::lol:


Ni idea... difícil lo suyo... tire más datos


----------



## SebaFun

Ni centro ni pocitos ni cordon:lol:

Ahi les di una ayuda mas....


----------



## uruguay360

Edificio Centenario, 25 de Mayo esq Ituzaingó.


----------



## SebaFun

^^:applause::applause:
:banana::banana::banana:










Ahora te toca


----------



## Tatito

:bash: Y yo como nunca ví ese edificio?? :bash:


----------



## SebaFun

^^Acá esta su thread Tatito y la foto la saque de google pero era e ahi nomas:lol:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556184


----------



## uruguay360

:banana::banana::banana::banana::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Tuya, Héctor !!!


----------



## Tatito

Ah serán malos che... igual que con el edificio que puso Seba... esa aleta tricolor nunca la vi en mi vida!!! :bash:



.


----------



## uruguay360

Lo que pasa es que usted no está haciendo la pretemporada de "Adiviná" !! y cómo es esto?? pues sale a caminar mirando pa arriba como un banana y va mirando... mirando...
Una esquina es.


----------



## Tatito

^^Jejeje... te juro que hace un año que deje de ver baldosas para ir mirando para arriba todo el tiempo, y no te hacés una idea de la cantidad de cosas que descubrí!!! 

Eso no quita, claro, que haya cosas que aún no llegué a ver... jejejeje.




Sending fruit... zona Cordon??? 




.


----------



## uruguay360

Receiving fruit...nop.... no es Cordón...
pero es como si lo fuera....
no aclaro nada, no aclaro...

Por si no se dieron cuenta..en esta pagina llegamos a los 2.000 post y hay que cerrarlo creo, habra que abrir el Adiviná II, el regreso", alguien sabe que es de la vida de Parlanchin?? habria que decirle que nos haga los honores de abrir el segundo thread, se lo merece como creador de éste...


----------



## SebaFun

^^Tenemos que abrirlo nosotros porque parlanchin no se ha visto...

Buen titulo es ese, me gusto, y estaria buenisimo que lo abras vos con esa foto de esa casa porque has sido uno de los mejores jugadores:applause:


----------



## uruguay360

Ops! Muchas gracias Seba, la verdad es que todos aportamos buenas cosas, esa es la verdad! gracias igual por esas palabras. 
Y volviendo che.... :banana::banana::banana:
Que se puede decir de esa esquina que la verdad esta bastante venida a menos, en la esquina, un conocido comercio de plaza, que debe ser la marca mas reconocida en su rubro... arriba viviendas, una lastima el estado en el que está, la verdad es que hay gente que no pone un peso pa arreglar...


----------



## SebaFun

uruguay360 said:


> Tuya, Héctor !!!


Barrio sur? o parque rodo de nuevo?


----------



## uruguay360

Quiero que sepa que uruguay360 es incapaz de repetirse a si mismo !!! Ni Parque Rodo, ni Barrio Sur, ni Cordon ni Ciudad Vieja, ni nada de eso !!! Otro que tire y pegueeeee, tingui !!!
:banana::banana:


----------



## SebaFun

Barrio la comercial?


----------



## polentaconpajaritos

No señor, mucho mas a la vista de todo el mundo...


----------



## uruguay360

Ese soy yo tambien, me olvide y lo use...tengo que borrarlo.


----------



## SebaFun

^^No lo borres 
Te lo pido por favor que es el nick mas original


:banana::banana:

Centro o palermo?


----------



## oriental

che polenta , es por la calle rodo? o alrededoreshno:hno:


----------



## uruguay360

Tamos acá !!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061325


----------

